# Fall / Halloween Candle and Fragrance Thread 2017



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Almost forgot to share my own haul!  Here's my latest splurge from the Yankee Candle semi-annual sale. I was able to find a few Fall scents in the store too. Their Pure Radiance candles are being cleared out at 75% off now and the Pumpkin scent in that line is really good. I also got a box of Pumpkin Pie tealights and was shocked to find the now-retired Pumpkin Ginger Bark in both a medium jar and tealights. And let me tell you, those little tealights are STRONG in that scent. One tealight scented my whole living room. I also got a vent clip that is not shown in this pic, but it's already at work in my car.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Glad you started this thread Spookywolf!

Nice haul. Sadly I couldn't find anything I wanted at either BBW or YC's SAS going on right now. All the 2016 fall/halloween stuff was all gone. Oh well though, probably for the best for me since the new 2017 stuff is right around the corner.

As for reviews, I just started doing them on youtube and hope to do one a week until Halloween. 

The first was Kringle Witches Cauldron which is freaking amazing and thus far my fav Halloween candle. ---> https://youtu.be/d-xXYBm5Ebg

The other I just posted today was for BBW Cider Lane, my favorite fall caramel scent. Super authentic! --->https://youtu.be/UXO82xkpXeE

I am really hoping that Kringle decides to do Halloween again this year, and if they do I'd imagine the announcement will probably be pretty soon.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Doug, thanks so much for sharing those awesome reviews! I burned BBW Cider Lane last year and loved it. I'm bummed that Kringle doesn't make the Witches Cauldron anymore, but I'd love to get my hands on one of those. When I started out burning candles years ago, I only liked the sweet/food scented candles (still do) but as I've gotten more into the habit of burning candles-almost year round- I've started to like more of the fresh scents too. Love the BBW Marshmallow Fireside and Yankee's Autumn Leaves and Pumpkin Wreath. I have such buyer's remorse for not buying their Halloween candle "Black Magic" last year. It sold out before I could go back to get it. Witches Cauldron sounds like it's a little like that, so I'll have to keep my eyes open for one. Love how you called it, "Halloween in a jar." Sounds like my kind of candle!  I'm excited to see what Halloween goodies all the companies will bring out this year. Anyone got a favorite?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I stopped by my BBW semi annual sale but, sadly, there was nothing Fall. Either my store had none left over or it was all sold before I could get up there. I normally try to get there the first day, but due to health stuff, I couldn't. My store is small, anyway, and doesn't have many candles as the larger stores or the ones with a White Barn. I wish I could have gotten out to the bigger stores out of town, as that's where I usually get my clearance Fall hauls. We don't have a Yankee, either, so I'm missing out on that, too. Ug. 

However, a little earlier this year I did get out of town and the store up there had a small amount of clearance wax melts. I found three Fall ones...only two pictured, though, because I used the Pumpkin Pecan Waffles one recently, already, lol. (I normally am a stickler for using my scents in the season they belong in...but we had a cold snap and I was feeling Fallish!) I love these two scents! I wish they had had my Marshmallow Fireside or Pumpkin Apple, too...another two of my faves! I'm sure those will be back, though, this year.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Magic is pretty cool but I do find it to be quite a bit different than Witches Cauldron. Black Magic is tobacco-y with vanilla and leather (GREAT Halloween candle) while Witches Cauldron is freshly burnt firewood with earthy citrus and slight incense. Again, I cannot stress enough how much I like Witches Cauldron. It's amazingly authentic to a scary night in the woods near a cabin burning a fire.

I definitely love me some Marshmallow Fireside. That and Apple Pumpkin are my two favorite fall scents from BBW. Very interested to try the new Yankee one though. It's called Haunted Hallow or something very similar. Forbidden Apple and Witches Brew are also back for sure, not positive on what else will be released at the party though. I'm sure they'll have a couple surprises in store. 

I'm looking forward to trying a McCall's Trick-or-Treat this year!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

It's chilly here today in So Cal (typical June gloom weather - LOVE it) and I found myself pining for Fall and Halloween to hurry up and get here. I was inspired to look into a way to create a YC Witches Brew diffuser refill dupe (I have the old graveyard diffuser set up but no more oil to put in it) and stumbled across an article online saying that YC Black Sands Beach was basically Witches Brew relabeled. So, I went online and bought a dozen of the little fragrance oils 1/2 price @ $3 each and 2 refill disks for my Charming Scents hanger for my car also 1/2 off @ $3 each. Crossing my fingers they are the same/similar scent. To me Witches Brew IS the scent of Halloween. I just recently cleaned out my candle closet and organized everything into plastic boxes by season. I have over 8 Witches Brew candles + tealights and some wax melts. I am SO paranoid they will stop making it that I have been hoarding them when they show up at Homegoods every year. I will be crest fallen if I ever run out and can't replace it. I will admit to ocassionally lifting the lid off the box I have them in just to inhale that Halloween aroma! Makes me SO happy! LOL


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

My Yankee had A TON of witches brew & candy corn on 75% off clearance. Car fresheners, candles, wax melts. A few other Halloween candle holders/plates/boneys. The associate told me she wasn't sure WB was coming back, but I saw it in a photo Boney Bunch Love posted on Facebook.. anyone have any inside info on that? I'll die without it!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

OMG, I told myself no more Witches Brew candles this year until I pare down what I have already. Now that there may be a rumor they are discontinuing them I will feel the need to horde more! My husband is going to kill me! LOL I wish I lived anywhere near a YC but the closest one in L.A. is over 1/2 hour away.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> It's chilly here today in So Cal (typical June gloom weather - LOVE it) and I found myself pining for Fall and Halloween to hurry up and get here. I was inspired to look into a way to create a YC Witches Brew diffuser refill dupe (I have the old graveyard diffuser set up but no more oil to put in it) and stumbled across an article online saying that YC Black Sands Beach was basically Witches Brew relabeled. So, I went online and bought a dozen of the little fragrance oils 1/2 price @ $3 each and 2 refill disks for my Charming Scents hanger for my car also 1/2 off @ $3 each. Crossing my fingers they are the same/similar scent. To me Witches Brew IS the scent of Halloween. I just recently cleaned out my candle closet and organized everything into plastic boxes by season. I have over 8 Witches Brew candles + tealights and some wax melts. I am SO paranoid they will stop making it that I have been hoarding them when they show up at Homegoods every year. I will be crest fallen if I ever run out and can't replace it. I will admit to ocassionally lifting the lid off the box I have them in just to inhale that Halloween aroma! Makes me SO happy! LOL


Black Sand Beach is similar to Witches Brew in that it has Patchouli in it but it is definitely not the same thing as it has floral/summer where Witches Brew is most definitely Halloween. I do enjoy BSB, but it's a much different type of Patchouli. You will probably like it!

Totally agree though, WB is just one of those scents that is totally Halloween. The first time I smelled it, I was reminded of going to the local haunted house attraction. It has that dirt/smoke/incense down pat that I always get when attending the local haunt. I love it! 

Don't worry PunkinGal, Witches Brew is definitely coming back. It's their flagship Halloween fragrance! Here is the collection preview which shows off the new looks for WB, Forbidden Apple and the new one which is Haunted Hallow (or something).








I don't have a tart burner and therefore do not burn tarts, but you bet your *** I'll pick up that sweet looking black pumpkin one! I'm a big fan on the new jar look as well.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha! Thanks for putting my mind at ease (at least a bit anyway) on the Witches Brew. I will probably still go into full horde mode.  If the new design is the pillar candle looking jars on the right side I really like them, too! I am really interested to see what Black Sands Beach does smell like and I hope you're right that I'll like it. I will soon own 12 bottles of the oil!


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd also like to mention this wonderful lady- https://www.wyldeivy.com/collections/perfume who makes really excellent perfume! She releases fall/Halloween scents and last year had a wonderful pumpkin/tobacco scent that was TO DIE FOR. She has Halloweenish/patchouli scents year round too- Black Cat #13 and Little Shop in Salem. :-D


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh wow, Doug, thanks for sharing the pic of the upcoming Halloween goodies for Yankee! I love those orange and black votive holders on the top shelf. I like those tall tumber jars too. I'm eager to learn what Haunted Hollow smells like. I know I like Forbidden Apple, so I'm glad to see that make a comeback. My store had small tumblers of the new Fall line up when I went in for their SAS sale. The new Fall scents were HoneyCrisp Apple Cider, Sugared Pumpkin Swirl, Sweet Fig & Pomegranate, Warm Luxe Cashmere, & Sunset Fields. I already know I'll be buying the Honecrisp Apple Cider, that smelled divine. If you go to YC's site and type in Fall Fragrance Preview you'll see them all. Can't wait to see what they come up with for Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Oh wow, Doug, thanks for sharing the pic of the upcoming Halloween goodies for Yankee! I love those orange and black votive holders on the top shelf. I like those tall tumber jars too. I'm eager to learn what Haunted Hollow smells like. I know I like Forbidden Apple, so I'm glad to see that make a comeback. My store had small tumblers of the new Fall line up when I went in for their SAS sale. The new Fall scents were HoneyCrisp Apple Cider, Sugared Pumpkin Swirl, Sweet Fig & Pomegranate, Warm Luxe Cashmere, & Sunset Fields. I already know I'll be buying the Honecrisp Apple Cider, that smelled divine. If you go to YC's site and type in Fall Fragrance Preview you'll see them all. Can't wait to see what they come up with for Halloween.


Honeycrisp Apple Cider and Sugared Pumpkin Swirl sound amazing...


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I really enjoy Partylite's Hocus Pocus candles, and I hope they bring them out again this year. I do miss their Halloween Night candles, though. I hope YC is still going to have their Candy Corn scent! My favorite fall scents from YC are Autumn Wreath, Spiced Pumpkin, and Apple Cider. To me those three are each just the perfect mix of the season.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes, I checked out the fall preview candles and Honeycrisp Apple Cider and Sugared Pumpkin Swirl both smell very good. I'll be picking those up for sure. There is also one more fall scent coming out but Yankee hasn't put a preview out to any stores yet making some think it will be online only this year - Dazzling Red Maple. As soon as the Semi Annual Sale is over they should all be out as the company shifts to the fall stuff.

Also, here are the other preview pics that were found online and posted by boney bunch love. You can see that in addition to the pillar candles, they will also be available in these jars-















I love the jars! They look really good. If this is just a small sampling of what they are going to offer this year then it should be awesome. 

Since this is the non-boney thread I figure I should also throw some love to Yankee's Foggy Nights tealight holder. Freaking AMAZING Halloween accessory!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh I love those jars too! Forbidden apple will definitely be coming home with me in one of those Halloween silhouette jars. Looks like that black jack o' lantern is going to be a tart warmer. I like the Witch's Brew jar too but I have yet to make friends with that fragrance. Earlier on, I was so into the sweet/food scents that I wouldn't even consider it, but I've been branching out slowly. I guess I should try it before I say no completely, maybe a votive or tart, cause you just never know how something is going to strike you after it's melted. That's happened to me with several candles that I didn't like on cold, but loved when they burned.  By the way, I'm sharing the love on the Foggy Nights tealight holder. I got mine in 2015. Definitely one of my favorite Halloween accessories.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to post the pic of the meltcups I wanted to show you guys. I got one at the SAS and one I had from a previous buy. Didn't realize they were different until I put my stuff away. They definitely smell different from each other on cold. I didn't know there were two different varities. And the spice cupboard I don't recall seeing anywhere before. I remember there was a Kitchen Spice a year or so ago, but not this one. This came from the store at SAS too (smells yummy.)


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

My Witches Brew and Purr-chuli hoard!


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

My favorite fragrances and related accessories come from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab and Black Phoenix Trading Post. I've been switching between spraying Dead Leaves and Desolation and Bonfire Smoke around the house all week. It's really setting the mood for me. I can't wait to see what this year's releases are.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

HighPriestessIce said:


> My favorite fragrances and related accessories come from Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab and Black Phoenix Trading Post. I've been switching between spraying Dead Leaves and Desolation and Bonfire Smoke around the house all week. It's really setting the mood for me. I can't wait to see what this year's releases are.


Oh wow, that was a fun site to peruse! Makes me wish they had scent technology for the internet so I could smell some of them.  How would you describe the "Dead Leaves & Desolation" scent when you use it? It sounds very intriguing. And the artwork on some of the products is astounding. I'd buy the product just for the labels! Love this one...


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm still wishing for someone to make a candle or incense that replicates that unique smell a pumpkin gives off when it's top has been burnt by a candle. Totally unique smell for Halloween.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello, my name is Spookywolf and I'm a semi-annual sale addict.  Couldn't resist putting in an order on Sunday with Bath & Body Works. Boy, that shipped fast! I stocked up on some more foaming hand soaps in Peach Bellini, Springtime in Paris (haven't tried that one yet) and Lovely Lemon Meringue (LOVE that one.) Also grabbed a wallflower refill in Pearberry (also a new scent for me) and a 3 wick in Praline Pecan. That candle smells good enough to eat right out of the jar!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Halloween nearly came early here as I read that Witches' Brew might be discontinued; I nearly had a coronary. It slipped past me in 2016, but this year I am going to have to do some WB restocking. I am liking these new jars, I am going to need at least one each of the WB and Poisoned Apple jars; those look great. I need a new Apple Pumpkin jar, too. 

But I think my fav fall scent of all is Dark Candle's Dark Carnival. There is just nothing not to love about that!!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I've never heard of Dark Candle before but reading about them, I need to order some!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

thisdougsforu said:


> I've never heard of Dark Candle before but reading about them, I need to order some!



http://darkcandles.com/ 

I really like Bonfire, too. There's a lot for you to love on this site, and a lot for your wallet to hate. Enjoy!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> Halloween nearly came early here as I read that Witches' Brew might be discontinued; I nearly had a coronary. It slipped past me in 2016, but this year I am going to have to do some WB restocking. I am liking these new jars, I am going to need at least one each of the WB and Poisoned Apple jars; those look great. I need a new Apple Pumpkin jar, too.
> 
> But I think my fav fall scent of all is Dark Candle's Dark Carnival. There is just nothing not to love about that!!


I had to go look that brand up to see what they had. You gotta love the names of the collections and candles. Did you try Dark Carnival as part of a collection pack? I see they offer it in a "Halloween Collection" with some other great sounding scents. I'd be tempted to get that one to try out.


----------



## HighPriestessIce (Mar 7, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> Oh wow, that was a fun site to peruse! Makes me wish they had scent technology for the internet so I could smell some of them.  How would you describe the "Dead Leaves & Desolation" scent when you use it? It sounds very intriguing. And the artwork on some of the products is astounding. I'd buy the product just for the labels! Love this one...
> View attachment 415673


It smells like October air when it turns really chilly with damp, crunchy fallen leaves and some fresh fallen ones over top. There's also a hint of musky oak drifting in the back ground. They really do leaves like nobody's business. I buy everything with leaves every year.



Bruzilla said:


> I'm still wishing for someone to make a candle or incense that replicates that unique smell a pumpkin gives off when it's top has been burnt by a candle. Totally unique smell for Halloween.


Definitely check Black Phoenix Trading post. The lab's done it in perfume form, so there's a high chance it could appear as a candle or atmosphere spray in the future. Theme in yellow comes to mind.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Has anyone here ever bought and burned the tri-color Halloween candle from Yankee Candle? I think the scents are Candy corn, Ghostly treats, and Happy Halloween (or some variation on that). The more I see pictures of it the more I'm thinking of buying it if they have one this year (or getting one on Ebay) and I was wondering if it's worth it!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I have not burned that exact one but I've burned a fall tri-color (harvest, apple pumpkin, pumpkin spice) and one of the Christmas ones. I liked mine but beware the scents do blend as the top will burn into the middle, and then eventually the bottom gets mixed in as well. 

Speaking of some of those scents, Harvest is perhaps my favorite fall Yankee scent!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> I have not burned that exact one but I've burned a fall tri-color (harvest, apple pumpkin, pumpkin spice) and one of the Christmas ones. I liked mine but beware the scents do blend as the top will burn into the middle, and then eventually the bottom gets mixed in as well.
> 
> Speaking of some of those scents, Harvest is perhaps my favorite fall Yankee scent!


Love me some Harvest! Try burning it with the Pumpkin Spice candle. That combination is so good and really reminds me of Fall.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

That's a great combo Spookywolf. I also enjoy burning it with Pumpkin Wreath. I LOOOOOOVE Pumpkin Wreath. Shame they retired it but at the various sales I've been able to stock up on it pretty good. I really like their Apple Cider as well. I'm tested Honeycrisp Apple Cider and its really good as well so it will be cool to be able to grab a jar of it once the semi annual sale is over.

I spoke to someone in product development with Kringle today and sadly there will be no Halloween specific candles this year. That line isn't on the docket to come back. That makes me so sad. Witches Cauldron is so amazing


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> I had to go look that brand up to see what they had. You gotta love the names of the collections and candles. Did you try Dark Carnival as part of a collection pack? I see they offer it in a "Halloween Collection" with some other great sounding scents. I'd be tempted to get that one to try out.


I don't remember if that exact one was in there, but my first Dark Candle experience WAS with the Halloween Pack. I highly recommend it as a nice little introduction to the brand.

EDIT: YES IT WAS! This is a great pack to start out with, all these scents are great. 

http://darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27&products_id=62


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Serpentia said:


> I don't remember if that exact one was in there, but my first Dark Candle experience WAS with the Halloween Pack. I highly recommend it as a nice little introduction to the brand.
> 
> EDIT: YES IT WAS! This is a great pack to start out with, all these scents are great.
> 
> http://darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27&products_id=62


Thanks for posting that link. Just went ahead and ordered the Halloween sampler package!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Just posted a review of one of my fall favorites, Pumpkin Wreath by Yankee! https://youtu.be/m-Fl-mIRXvo

Also, CandleEnthusiast put up an awesome Yankee Halloween preview yesterday in which he discusses those leaked tradeshow photos and does a bit of analysis. Definitely worth watching as he makes some good points. I really hope the new scent is not a duplicate! - https://youtu.be/jtwJE9rekd0


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Great review of Pumpkin Wreath, Doug! I was watching from a friend's computer so I couldn't give you a thumb's up yet, but I'll be sure to do that.  I love that scent. I usually burn it at the end of summer going into September as a lead up to Halloween. I have that same jar shade for it too. It's such a shame that Yankee retired it; such a great Fall scent. Let's hope it comes back in the treasures. 

And thanks for sharing the link to that video about Yankee's new Halloween coming up. Did you see his raven hurricane jar holder in the background? I almost bought that last year. So cool. He had a close up of the new tumbers too. I love how he called the new look "Elegant Gothic" for this year. That video really got me excited to see the new Halloween products. Can't wait!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We went out of town, yesterday, and I was able to get to the bigger B&BW, White Barn and Yankee. I couldn't find anything at B&BW or Yankee in sale Fall scents I wanted, sadly, but White Barn had some! Yays! I grabbed up two of my absolute faves...a large Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow and a medium Marshmallow Fireside...and got a medium Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, too. Saw a Berry Pumpkin Strudel wax melt and had to grab that, as well, because I prefer to use wax melts and love that scent from last year...I may use that one early, lol. All were 75% off! They had more I wanted, but I'm on a tight budget, right now, so I got what I could. With these and the two other Fall wax melts I posted previously from B&BW, I have a decent start for the Fall season until the new stuff starts coming out. (They had some of my Fall hand soaps, too, from last year on clearance, but last time I bought year old hand soaps, a couple seemed to not smell as good, like the scent changed or went bad, so I will stick with new hand soaps when they come out.)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We went out of town, yesterday, and I was able to get to the bigger B&BW, White Barn and Yankee. I couldn't find anything at B&BW or Yankee in sale Fall scents I wanted, sadly, but White Barn had some! Yays! I grabbed up two of my absolute faves...a large Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow and a medium Marshmallow Fireside...and got a medium Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, too. Saw a Berry Pumpkin Strudel wax melt and had to grab that, as well, because I prefer to use wax melts and love that scent from last year...I may use that one early, lol. All were 75% off! They had more I wanted, but I'm on a tight budget, right now, so I got what I could. With these and the two other Fall wax melts I posted previously from B&BW, I have a decent start for the Fall season until the new stuff starts coming out. (They had some of my Fall hand soaps, too, from last year on clearance, but last time I bought year old hand soaps, a couple seemed to not smell as good, like the scent changed or went bad, so I will stick with new hand soaps when they come out.)
> 
> View attachment 416385


Great haul, Witchykitty! You did better than most of us at finding the good Fall scents on sale.  I love marshmallow fireside and will definitely be looking to stock up on that this year. By the way, I always get the White Barn matches whenever I go there, glad to see someone else likes to do that too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and I forgot to add...I was gifted some Dark Candles items last Fall from a forum member, here, as a Halloween housewarming gift. I received a Full Moon votive, a Werewolf votive and some Haunted House Wax melts. I will say, the descriptions online for these scents are pretty much spot on, so there isn't too much more to say about them. 

Full Moon was the one I really wanted to try, so I was happy to get that one, for sure! I love vanilla and spice scents. It's a warmer, spicier, smooth scent, all around...but not overly, crazy sweet or such. (I already used that one, right away, so I only have the tiny picture of it from when I got it, cropped out of a bigger pic, lol. I have a good pic of the other two, though to show you.) Haunted House is a nice, even mix of light woods, spice and a bit of musk, to me, at least. I would say that was my second favorite of the three scents I received. Werewolf is a very, very musky scent. A much manlier scent. I am not usually one for heavily musky/manly scents, but for those who like them, it would be a great one to try!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Serpentia's links have me psyched to try out the Dark Candle scents too. I think I'd like to try the Halloween Package of votives as a sampler. Love trying new scents. The Haunted House fragrance sounds like something I'd like. Thanks for sharing the mini review of the fragrances, Witchykitty! I love candle reviews of any kind, so feel free to share any time.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Just catching up on the thread activity and a lot of great posts!

My Dark Candle Halloween package of samplers should be here by tomorrow so I'll write up brief opinions on them. 

Nice BBW haul! None of the ones around me have anything fall related. Oh well, the new fall stuff will be out soon after the 4th. I hope that this year's packaging is on the same level as last, because it was top notch. The bronze leaf cap was really nice, and the pumpkin series as well as standard fall candles all had fantastic packaging to match. I enjoyed the Christmas ones as well. All the spring/summer ones though....oof. 

The candle notes on Yankee's new Haunted Hollow have been found out- they are blood orange, cinnamon, bergamot, patchouli, amber, smoke....it sounds amazing. Nice to see it's a legit Halloween candle. As much as I love many of the BBW fall staples, it would be cool if they would try their hand at a spooky/mysterious Halloween scent. Their typical October release is just a repackage of one of their sweet scents with a kiddy Halloween label and name. 

Last thing- so I've always heard people say that they think Witches Brew is just a Halloween repackaging of Patchouli. I tried out Yankee's Patchouli yesterday and I'd be curious to know what kind of drugs these people are taking to think that. They smell WAY different to me. Witches Brew smells mysterious and spooky, with patchouli and other things mixed. I love it. The actual Patchouli candle smells disgusting to me.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

The Haunted Hollow sounds interesting. Does anyone know if Candy Corn has actually been retired, or if they're just more focused on the newer scents? It's one of my favorite Halloween scents and it's hard to imagine that it doesn't sell well.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Candy Corn is in a weird place. Yankee didn't offer it by itself in its company stores last year, but it came in a "Trick or Treat" jar mixed with buttercream (smells great!) . Candy Corn WAS sold in the same style of jar as Forbidden Apple at other stores like Bed Bath and Beyond, though. No one really knows what they plan to do with it this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I must be the only one who doesn't like Patchouli scents, lol. I want to like it, I should like it due to my love of Halloween and Witchy things...but the scent just has never worked for me. Something about it bothers me. So, any candles and scents that have patchouli even in them tend to make me dislike them. 

For those ordering from Dark Candles, if you try the Bonfire scent, which is in the Halloween pack, too, I think, I hope you give a review of it. I am very curious about that one...

I can't wait until B&BW puts out their new Fall stuff for the year. They usually do some sort of preview in August, more in later August, then the first week of September the rest of the Fall line comes out. It seems so far away!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Hmm, odd as around here the fall candles all come out in mid-late July, with the Halloween merchandise being released in late August. Last year the wanted to one-up Yankee and released Halloween stuff the day before Yankee's Halloween party!

As for patchouli, I didn't really care for Witches Brew right off the bat. It became an acquired thing and now I love it. Straight patchouli is pretty gross though, I think. Smells like a stinky old head shop. I mean, hey, if you smoke and that's your thing that's great....but it ain't my thing! The patchouli is toned down for WB pretty good. I'd imagine it will be similar in Haunted Hollow, but I suppose we will see.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Hmm, odd as around here the fall candles all come out in mid-late July, with the Halloween merchandise being released in late August. Last year the wanted to one-up Yankee and released Halloween stuff the day before Yankee's Halloween party!


I thought back, after you said that, and looked back in my pictures and stuff on my FB page, you are right. I started buying Fall stuff in July at B&BW. Good...now I don't have as long to wait, lol! 

Woo-hoo! 

My store doesn't get much in July, though, usually just a few early Fall candles, like the Farm collections and or such. I still have to wait for August for the most of it and September for the rest. They usually spread out my Fall hand soaps over the few months, too. I was buying new Fall stuff in late July, throughout August and early September. The Pumpkin Festival with all the rest of the new Pumpkin candles started September 2nd, last year, for example.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I must be the only one who doesn't like Patchouli scents, lol. I want to like it, I should like it due to my love of Halloween and Witchy things...but the scent just has never worked for me. Something about it bothers me. So, any candles and scents that have patchouli even in them tend to make me dislike them.
> 
> For those ordering from Dark Candles, if you try the Bonfire scent, which is in the Halloween pack, too, I think, I hope you give a review of it. I am very curious about that one...
> 
> I can't wait until B&BW puts out their new Fall stuff for the year. They usually do some sort of preview in August, more in later August, then the first week of September the rest of the Fall line comes out. It seems so far away!


I'm in that group with you, Witchykitty. By itself, I can't do it, but sometimes mixed with other things it takes on a different fragrance. I loved the Black Magic candle last year and I think that had patchouli in it. Guess it just depends on the accompanying scents mixed with it.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Patchouli by itself is definitely nasty to me. I do like it when it's not dominant though, as it adds earthiness. I love Witches Brew! 

It will be really nice when BBW and Yankee finish up their Semi Annual Sales this Sunday as that means fall stuff starts being announced/released next week! 

Two days ago I got to try out all the new Yankee scents and I'm not big on any of them, save for the pumpkin one. Honeycrisp Apple Cider smells pretty much just like Macintosh, I get no cider. Regardless, they will probably have some cool accessories! Pretty excited for the BBW releases though. This year I plan on purchasing several Marshmallow Firesides at the very least.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Crazy that this thread seems to be more active than the Boney Bunch one! I suppose that'll change once Yankee gets to showing off their stuff. I think the semi-annual sale may be over tomorrow, which means all the new fall decor will be shown off. It's not Halloween, but it's close!

Anyways, I got my Dark Candles Halloween sampler yesterday and it's a cool package. 








I'll do mini-reviews as I burn them. Yesterday afternoon and this morning I've been burning Dark Carnival (fittingly enough, I visited Six Flags St. Louis last night!) and it smells amazing. It's a mix of caramel popcorn (cracker jacks), candy apple and cotton candy. It's amazing! None of the notes overpower each other and sometimes you get a good whiff of salt, other times caramel, sometimes the sweetness of the cotton candy. There is also a super subtle darker or earthy tone I get every once in awhile. It reminds me of a town Halloween festival or Six Flags Frightfest in the fall. This is a must buy for me, so soon after sampling all of them I will get a full size pillar. Ok, on to the next one!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omg...Dark Carnival sounds fantastic!! I never really even considered that one or looked at it on the site because I didn't think it would be a scent like that. Now I want to get one and try it!!


----------



## B.Sebo (Mar 16, 2013)

The last couple of years, we've gotten our first glimpses of BBW fall candles at or just after 7/1. They've been releasing the initial wave of fall along with their fresh picked/vineyard line 8/1 with the rest of fall and Halloween coming the week before Labor Day. So it should be soon!

Personally, I hope BBW brings back the straight pumpking/Heirloom Pumpkin scent this year after being missing last year. I have one and a half on backup, but it would be nice to get the basics along with the crazy pumpkin fusions.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the B&BW Heirloom Pumpkin, too!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I've never tried Heirloom Pumpkin before, but I've heard of it. It smells like an actual pumpkin versus pumpkin spice, correct?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> I've never tried Heirloom Pumpkin before, but I've heard of it. It smells like an actual pumpkin versus pumpkin spice, correct?


You would think it would be just fresh pumpkin, but it has some spice...it's a fresh pumpkin scent with nutmeg and brown sugar. 

Some people have said it's the same scent, or very, very similar, to the Pumpkin Carving candle scent they have, repackaged as Heirloom Pumpkin. I can't say this from my own experience as I never thought to compare them, but many others have this opinion. They do have the same description.

I just know I like it very much! I am hoping they will have it, again, this year, either as Heirloom Pumpkin or another repackage.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

thisdougsforu said:


> Yesterday afternoon and this morning I've been burning Dark Carnival (fittingly enough, I visited Six Flags St. Louis last night!) and it smells amazing. It's a mix of caramel popcorn (cracker jacks), candy apple and cotton candy. It's amazing! None of the notes overpower each other and sometimes you get a good whiff of salt, other times caramel, sometimes the sweetness of the cotton candy. There is also a super subtle darker or earthy tone I get every once in awhile. It reminds me of a town Halloween festival or Six Flags Frightfest in the fall. This is a must buy for me, so soon after sampling all of them I will get a full size pillar. Ok, on to the next one!


You have now fallen down the Dark Carnival rabbit-hole. If they made this fragrance as a personal spray on, I swear I would buy it. I would BATHE in it if I could. p.s. the fragrance oil for burning is also quite excellently good. DC makes great scented oils.

I guess it started with Bradbury; Carnivals/Circuses have always had a spooky side to me. 

Which reminds me: anyone enjoying this theme ought to try this book, about two extremely talented Victorian-era sorcerers and the traveling carnival they both work in: the most spooky, elegant just gorgeous carnival ever. This is an extremely well-written book and not overtly gory, nor is it overtly sexual as I know some people don't like that. Its just.... spookily sweet. Who WOULDN'T go to a carnival like this!? 

https://www.amazon.com/Night-Circus...8&qid=1498446202&sr=1-1&keywords=night+circus 

/end threadjack


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

This SAS sale has been great for getting Halloween candles at 75% off. I was able to get all last years Halloween candles at Yankee. I scored a pumpkin carving candle at BBW for 75% off a few days ago. (The Halloween version with the ghost on it. I don't think I will burn that one though. I am keeping it for display along with my Yankee Halloween candles.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> This SAS sale has been great for getting Halloween candles at 75% off. I was able to get all last years Halloween candles at Yankee. I scored a pumpkin carving candle at BBW for 75% off a few days ago. (The Halloween version with the ghost on it. I don't think I will burn that one though. I am keeping it for display along with my Yankee Halloween candles.


Lucky! I wish they had had some of the Halloween ones left when I went...I got some good Fall ones, at least, but no Halloween. The Pumpkin Carving (Heirloom Pumpkin) scented Halloween one is another I would have loved to find! One of my faves that we were just talking about, above.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't wait to see the Halloween accessories this year. I'd like to get a soap holder if BBW has a nice one in their line-up. I missed out on this cutie when it came out. And Yankee's should be out sometime in August so we don't have long to go now.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah, I should've got that soap holder when it came out. I REALLY regret buying this and returning it last year (I felt guilty that I spent so much on an accessory at the time but i should've just sucked it up)-








Look how cool it looked when lit at night!








Again, major regret. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Also, just for fun here are a few pictures I took last year from BBW and Yankee's Halloween releases. It's funny that Bath and Bodyworks moved their release up for the first time last year to be on the Friday before Yankee's Saturday release, lol. Makes for an expensive weekend. There is one thing that I learned from it. You are better off just purchasing accessories that weekend as many of them will sell out day 1. That big house I just posted, most BBW's only got one for the season. Unless the candle is a release party exclusive, they will not sell out and you can get them discounted soon after. So yeah, if you are limited on funds just go for accessories.







]


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, as much as I want to buy all my Fall/Halloween soaps and candles on the first days they come out at B&BW, I always wait for coupons/sales...though it pains me, lol. I usually just admire the accessories and such, as they are always a bit out of my price range.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I love those pictures. I wonder if anyone actually bought that pack of hand sanitizers to hand out to trick-or-treaters.

The one item I regret not buying is from a couple of years ago (I think 2015). It was the jack-o-lantern pedestal tealight holder. It looked kind of like a wine glass with a jack-o-lantern on the front and from pictures it looked amazing with the light inside. I think there was one left when I went to the store a week after the release day but I didn't get it. Now, I can't even find them on Ebay! I suppose if I keep looking long enough they'll turn up, but it would be so nice if they'd release those again!


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyone else hoping Cider Lane from B&BW comes back this year? I LOVED it last year, it truly smelled like a caramel apple! And not in an obnoxious way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got my new July coupons in the mail from B&BW. The coupons start July 6th, so I hope they start putting out some Fall items to go along with these coupons...and have some decent sales, too! 

They usually promote upcoming new items with the coupons. I was hoping for something Fall or Farmstand/Harvest like, but it looks like their new promotion is Summery Shower Jellies (jelly like shower stuff for your skin) and new Bath Fizzie scents. I hope they will still have Fall or Harvest stuff!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Cider Lane most definitely needs to back. It's the best Caramel Apple scent there is. It's super authentic.

I tried Yankee's Ghostly Treats for the first time yesterday after getting a sampler candle off eBay and wow does it smell great! It sucks that they have never brought that back.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Cider Lane most definitely needs to back. It's the best Caramel Apple scent there is. It's super authentic.
> 
> I tried Yankee's Ghostly Treats for the first time yesterday after getting a sampler candle off eBay and wow does it smell great! It sucks that they have never brought that back.


I love Yankee's Ghostly Treats, too! I got a bunch of it at a previous year's semi annual sale. I was hoping to find it this time, but no such luck. It's very similar to my B&BW fave, Marshmallow Fireside. 

Love Cider Lane. Another Caramel Apple scent I love is the wax melt by Better Homes and Gardens...Candied Caramel Apple. It's a delicious scent. I use a lot of wax melts, due to having four cats and I fear too many candles lit around them. Better Homes and Gardens are inexpensive, come out of the warmers easily and always have awesome Fall scents each year. Farm Apple Pumpkin is another of my BH&G scents. I'm awaiting Walmart to put out their new Fall line of those, too, which should be very soon! I love many Cider and Caramel Apple scents!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Speaking of scents, how can we NOT mention the infamous Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab? They deal in mostly perfume, although they do offer home-scenting sprays and candles from time to time - these are very sought-after so I personally have never managed to score any. 

They have a Halloween collection every year, and I have snagged some really good fragrances during past falls. 

They are about to bring back/expand their beloved Carnavale Diabolique line. I only have one of these - the titular first shade.... and it is GRRRRR-EAT 

https://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/carnaval-diabolique-2015/ 

Artwork shamelessly stolen from their FB page..... anyhoo, plenty at BPAL for those who enjoy midnight more than mid-day.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm second and thirding the Cider Lane thumbs up. LOVE that candle. One of my favorites last year and I don't have a back-up. Gonna be so sad if they don't bring that back. I also loved Ghostly Treats but haven't had one to burn in forever. They definitely need to return that to the shelves. 

Serpentia, I feel in love with the artwork on the Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab site. So much so, that I printed out the pic I posted a few pages back on a piece of heavy cardstock so I could frame it and hang it in my kitchen! I think it was called Gourd of Desolation. I tried to go back to the site to reference it, but now I can't seem to find it. But their artwork is truly amazing.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Spookywolf said:


> I'm second and thirding the Cider Lane thumbs up. LOVE that candle. One of my favorites last year and I don't have a back-up. Gonna be so sad if they don't bring that back. I also loved Ghostly Treats but haven't had one to burn in forever. They definitely need to return that to the shelves.
> 
> Serpentia, I feel in love with the artwork on the Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab site. So much so, that I printed out the pic I posted a few pages back on a piece of heavy cardstock so I could frame it and hang it in my kitchen! I think it was called Gourd of Desolation. I tried to go back to the site to reference it, but now I can't seem to find it. But their artwork is truly amazing.


BPAL 4LYFE!! In fact I just ordered Grindhouse from the Carnavale collection, that seems like a thing I'd like. 









I don't think a Halloween BPAL discussion can be complete without a mention of Jack. Jack is a really strange scent. Its pumpkin-based, very foody and spicy but with a bitter under-note. I was torn between love and hate for a while... now it just brings me instantly to Autumn. 

https://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/shop/bewitching-brews/jack/


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I just bought 6 Pure Radiance candles from YC the other day during their buy 1, get 2 free sale, and now they're on an even better sale ($7.50 each). I went ahead and bought 6 more. A couple of scents like Ginger Pumpkin are unavailable, but there's still a lot of good stuff left. They're really trying to get rid of these things, I guess.

Sale is today only, link here: http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/candles/vase-candles/large-vase-candles/_/N-9yv


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok, mini reviews on the Dark Candle purchases...well, at least the 3 I've burned so far.

Dark Carnival- mentioned this a few pages back but it really is an authentic carnival midway scent.

Bonfire - Yuck. I threw this one away pretty fast. Heavy incense and eucalyptus make this a candle from my nightmare. I'd imagine if you like that sort of thing, you'd really like it. Not for me though.

Haunted House - the star of the collection. I like Dark Carnival, but I REALLY like Haunted House. It's like a milder Witches Brew from Yankee, but with cinnamon/sweet notes at the end. It's very spooky, but much more tolerable than the heavier Witches Brew (which I also love).

Important note on all three so far- they all have fantastic throw. Just the votives have filled up my kitchen. Some modern full size Yankee jars struggle with this!

Also, speaking of Yankee, they just announced another new fall candle that will be out soon, and it sounds amazing. Autumn Dusk. Here is the link - http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/autumn-dusk/_/R-1556100

Look at that jar and those scent notes! If that sucker throws, that sounds like it could be an instant classic autumn candle. Beautiful label as well. I typically hate the new design, but it works well there.

Here's another new one for fall, White Sage. It also sounds and looks great - http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/white-sage/_/R-1556028

Pretty cool to see Yankee throw some surprise new ones into the ring like that.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...note to self: Don't order Bonfire, lol. I'm not sure I'd like it if it's heavy on incense and eucalyptus. Thanks for the review on that!


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

I was at my BBW and I asked if we'd see fall with this next floorset- I was told the July 5/6 floorset was still summer.. she showed me some beautiful iridescent glass candles. While beautiful, not the fall I'm craving! She told me July 22 for fall.. not sure if that's been confirmed anywhere or not. I also follow Bath and Body Works Daily Finds on Facebook and she gets a lot of insider info on scents, dates, and sales! She's got a list of some fall scents up already. Me? I'm hoping that we get Sour Drop hand soap back for Halloween and that we get some new scents that aren't Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin (YUCK) or Vampire Blood plum (YAWN). A girl can dream....


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

That Autumn Dusk candle looks pretty promising. Thanks for the review, think I might order that starter pack from Dark Candles.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> I just bought 6 Pure Radiance candles from YC the other day during their buy 1, get 2 free sale, and now they're on an even better sale ($7.50 each). I went ahead and bought 6 more. A couple of scents like Ginger Pumpkin are unavailable, but there's still a lot of good stuff left. They're really trying to get rid of these things, I guess.
> 
> Sale is today only, link here: http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/candles/vase-candles/large-vase-candles/_/N-9yv


I just bought three; thanks so much for the link!! Really wanted to try Autumn Air, but it was gone.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

thisdougsforu said:


> Ok, mini reviews on the Dark Candle purchases...well, at least the 3 I've burned so far.
> 
> Dark Carnival- mentioned this a few pages back but it really is an authentic carnival midway scent.
> 
> ...


I am sorry Bonfire did not work out for you; to me, its a spicy, lovely scent with smoke notes. 

Haunted House is *thumbs-up* I love that one too. 

Different strokes and all that....! Agreed, these new YC Fall scents sound veddy innnnn-terersting. I think I will try Autumn Dusk this coming payday.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Found three more trick or treat candles and one toxic tonic candle for 75% off at Yankee today. The new Fall candles are being put out as well.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Yankee Candle is starting to release some early previews of their new Fall accessories. I'm really liking Crimson Autumn (maybe it's the blood-red tint to the leaves that makes me think of vampires! ) I also like Timber, it reminds me of mercury glass.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Ok, mini reviews on the Dark Candle purchases...well, at least the 3 I've burned so far.
> 
> Dark Carnival- mentioned this a few pages back but it really is an authentic carnival midway scent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reviews, Doug. And I really love the look of the new YC Autumn Dusk candle! I'm not a fan of their new smaller labels at all, but they did a good job with this one. The White Sage sounds interesting too. Can't wait to sniff those.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We went to a different mall out of town, yesterday, to check out their stores before the semi annual sales ended and see if I could find more goodies. Yankee was having a tart and votive sale for 40 cents each of their clearance ones. I was all excited to get some tarts, but they were mostly sold out of them for the 80% off ones. I was too late. They had a few Halloween/Fall votives, but I don't have much use for them and most of the scents were ones I didn't like. No larger candles or such in fall scents on clearance. I keep striking out at Yankee.

Then I went to their B&BW...found two wax melts I liked on clearance 75% off, but no Fall ones. I got Limoncello and Praline Pecan. (I will say, though, that I have always considered the Praline Pecan variations, no matter the seasonal packaging or slightly different names, to be Fall-like and are always very similar to the Pumpkin Praline Waffles, so I would say that was still one I will use for Fall!!)

Finally I stopped at their White Barn. They had no clearance candles left, but they had tons of Fall wax melts for 75% off! Yay! I grabbed another Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow, another Pumpkin Caramel Swirl and Two Pumpkin Apples!!! They had Pumpkin Apple!!! Whoo-hoo!! Sooo happy to find that one!










So, now with my previous purchases that I posted in two earlier posts, I have 8 Fall wax melts, 2 Medium Fall candles and one 3-wick Fall candle all at 75% off. Not too bad! (Plus non-Fall hand soaps and lotions I grabbed at 75% off, too, of course, to use for the remainder of Summer!)

Okay, ready for the new stuff, now!!!


----------



## Omahax86 (Jul 3, 2017)

My mom sells Perfectly Posh. I have gotten a few samples from her and from placing orders (my fave is the cackle spackle which is a black face mask and the tube has sugar skulls on it!), but I did get a sample that was a Fall scent. I am going to have to get back on the name - but I am hope they release it again this Fall. it smells so amazing!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Omahax86 said:


> My mom sells Perfectly Posh. I have gotten a few samples from her and from placing orders (my fave is the cackle spackle which is a black face mask and the tube has sugar skulls on it!), but I did get a sample that was a Fall scent. I am going to have to get back on the name - but I am hope they release it again this Fall. it smells so amazing!


Gotta love the name "cackle spackle" for a product!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Just popped in for a moment. I got a jar of the new YC fall scent, Honeycrisp Apple Cider and it's great! Light, fresh apple.
I wanted to share this guy's youtube channel. He provides in depth candle reviews. You can search up last year's Halloween videos, and he just started his reviews for the Fall/Halloween season.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHmTHoRFcBK1G836rRwdQkA/videos


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Welp, one of my two shipments of pure radiance candles arrived damaged. This is actually the second time I've gotten some pure radiance candles that arrived in pieces. 4 of the 6 candles survived - Autumn Air and Cinnamon Scone were the casualties. Currently waiting to hear back from YC to see if they'll replace them with something else or just offer me a refund.

Last time they claimed the broken candle was no longer available and wanted to just refund my money, but when I pointed out that it was still in stock on their website, she shipped out a replacement.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Forhekset, sorry your candles arrived broken.  I hope you get replacements!!

I never got to go check out Yankee's Honeycrisp Apple Cider...I couldn't find it at the Yankee I went to. They had tons of other Fall candles out...but not that one. Honeycrisp apples are my absolute favorite apples, so I was excited to go smell it and see if i liked it. I wanted some tarts of it if I liked it. Oh well...maybe next time I go out of town they will have it.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks WitchyKitty - those two scents are sold out but they told me I could pick any two candles as replacements, so I got Autumn Dusk and Dazzling Red Maple. Fortunately Yankee Candle is like Grandin Road in that their customer service is typically pretty good.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

These are all the B&BW scents that are already out for this year!
-Cinnamon Pretzel Twist
-Autumn Apricot
-Pumpkin Pecan Waffles
-Cider Lane (YESSSSSSS)
-Spiced Coconut Milk
-Peppered Plum
-Pumpkin Apple
-Sweater Weather
-Marshmallow Fireside
-Flannel
-Leaves
-Autumn
-Harvest Pear
-Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn
-Autumn Woods
-Mahogany Apple
-Bourbon Maple
-Bonfire S’Mores


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting, ZachTheMermaid! Cinnamon Pretzel Twist, Honeyed Pear and Bonfire S'mores sound awesome...and returning faves of mine, Cider Lane, Pumpkin Apple, Marshmallow Fireside, Sea Salt and Maple Popcorn and Leaves...yay! 

After I saw your list, I did some searching and found a couple blog sites that had more info on the new Fall scents...and returning ones.
One site has pics, too. Interesting chalkboard-like labels on some of them...cute, but not really Fall-like...here are the links so you can see them all for yourself: 

These first two are part one and part two of the same page/blog:

http://lifeinsidethepage.blogspot.com/2017/07/bath-body-works-fall-test-candles-names.html

http://lifeinsidethepage.blogspot.com/2017/07/bath-body-works-fall-test-candles-names_3.html

Then here is another...no pics, but lists of new scents:

http://realtalkaboutbbwcandles.blogspot.com/2017/07/


I see some more returning faves of mine, like Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow (labeled as: Life is Sweet)...and some other scents I might like, such as Cinnamon Caramel Swirl (labeled as: The best Fall Treat) and Hot Cocoa and Cream (labeled as: Always a Fall Favorite)

My store is small and is never a Test Store...so I will probably have to wait a while to see any of these scents. Hopefully, some of you will get to try them out and let me know how the new ones are!!


----------



## Omahax86 (Jul 3, 2017)

haha right? I only bought from her so that I could have that, lol! Never again though because $21 gave me barely a full size! So I am stingy with it. and I kind of want the bottle to stay intact because of the skulls.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for collecting the info on the new BBW candles!

The traditional fall collection sounds fantastic as it includes all of my favorites (Autumn, Marshmallow Fireside, Cider Lane, Leaves, Apple Pumpkin) and I'm interested in the new S'mores candle.

Some of those other ones though, yeesh. Not big on the design of many of those. They don't scream fall to me. Whatever, at least the traditional scents have labels that show what they are, even if they don't look as good as last years.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I stopped at my local B&BW and they didn't have any of the new stuff...I figured they wouldn't.  (Anyone find any, yet??)

They did, however, have an area of shelves full of the "test" size single wick candles at 75% off...so $2.50 each. There was a zillion I wanted, but I ended up grabbing an Apple Pumpkin, Marshmallow Fireside and Leaves. As I've said, before, AP and MF are two of my faves, and I bought some candles and wax melts already of them on markdown...but for that price, of course I'll grab more, lol. Leaves is one I hadn't found anything of at the other stores, so I was happy to get that one! Some of them looked scratched up, discolored, faded scent, ect. and were probably the actual test ones that sit out with the wallflowers...but some looked brand new and smelled great, so I dug through them and got my three scents of ones that looked new. 

Okay, time to stop buying semi annual sale items. I have more than enough, now, lol...need to save up for the new Fall/Halloween stuff!!! (Thank goodness the sale is over tomorrow...I can't resist clearance stuff, lol!)


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

So, on the list of candles to come this fall I didn't see any mention of Pumpkin Carving / Heirloom Pumpkin (same thing). Am I mistaken? Looks like I'll head to Amazon I suppose.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> So, on the list of candles to come this fall I didn't see any mention of Pumpkin Carving / Heirloom Pumpkin (same thing). Am I mistaken? Looks like I'll head to Amazon I suppose.


I didn't see it...but,last year, B&BW had a Pumpkin set that happened, later, after the first Fall set...maybe we will see it then with more Pumpkin items if they do that, again. It could, also, be in the Halloween set like it was last year, under a Halloween themed name.

I hope they bring it back in some form!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Yankee has a new yummy sounding scent called Warm Pineapple Upside Down Cake. They're running it on special right now - $10 for a large jar with a $25 purchase. So tempting.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I have ordered the large jar YC "Autumn Dusk" and will review when I get it. I wanted to throw in a few White Sage votives to try those too, but everyone else had the same idea and they are out. I'm less certain I will like that one. 

I did get my sale Pure Radiance pumpkin jars yesterday and THEY ARE THE BOMB. The scent-throw reaches half the house, and they have the wooden crackling wicks which are really interesting. For a minute I wondered was the kitchen on fire, as I was around the corner out of sight.... nope, crackling wick. It almost sounds like a fireplace! Now I am regretting not having tried more scents. Wooden wicks for the win. The jar is also visually very attractive, and they are BIG. I was expecting half that size!


----------



## B.Sebo (Mar 16, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I didn't see it...but,last year, B&BW had a Pumpkin set that happened, later, after the first Fall set...maybe we will see it then with more Pumpkin items if they do that, again. It could, also, be in the Halloween set like it was last year, under a Halloween themed name.
> 
> I hope they bring it back in some form!


Agreed. We will likely see at least one more big push of fall scents . . . likely pumpkin related as you mentioned. Which makes sense, really. If you release the first set of scents in very late July, you are going to need another push before the Perfect Christmas very late October.

I'm really hopeful that will help explain the less than wonderful labels we are getting. Especially after the wonderful labels we got last year with the cute animals/scenes.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

B.Sebo said:


> Agreed. We will likely see at least one more big push of fall scents . . . likely pumpkin related as you mentioned. Which makes sense, really. If you release the first set of scents in very late July, you are going to need another push before the Perfect Christmas very late October.
> 
> I'm really hopeful that will help explain the less than wonderful labels we are getting. Especially after the wonderful labels we got last year with the cute animals/scenes.


Yeah, they have the first Fall set, then another set that is, usually, mostly Pumpkin themed, then the Halloween set.

I agree...I hope they do have a second set, again, that will have more actual Fall themed labels! We will see what they do, this year. I have already been noticing, this year, that B&BW has been changing they way they do things a little, changing their merchandise to be a bit fancier, adding new types of merchandise, ect...so who knows what they will do this Fall season? It could be entirely different than past years...

...and yes, I loved the animal labels from last year! I was happy to be able to grab a few more during this year's semi annual sale.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Serpentia said:


> I have ordered the large jar YC "Autumn Dusk" and will review when I get it. I wanted to throw in a few White Sage votives to try those too, but everyone else had the same idea and they are out. I'm less certain I will like that one.
> 
> I did get my sale Pure Radiance pumpkin jars yesterday and THEY ARE THE BOMB. The scent-throw reaches half the house, and they have the wooden crackling wicks which are really interesting. For a minute I wondered was the kitchen on fire, as I was around the corner out of sight.... nope, crackling wick. It almost sounds like a fireplace! Now I am regretting not having tried more scents. Wooden wicks for the win. The jar is also visually very attractive, and they are BIG. I was expecting half that size!


I ordered an Autumn Dusk on Friday and am eagerly awaiting mine as well to do a review! Out of everything that has been announced thus far from all companies, I think this is what I'm most excited to try. The notes sound amazing and the jar looks outstanding with the new label. I ordered a crimson fall shade to go with it as well. Ok, well, that and Haunted Hollow.

I'd assume that Yankee will be sending fall catalogs out soon, if they aren't already in the mail. The Halloween will be arriving in mail boxes the weekend of the party, August 26-27, so it has to be soon so as not to overlap too much.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I just bought these scentsy warmers and wraps on super 48hour flash sale that started yesterday. I can't believe the wraps are only $2.40!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

This thread seems like a good place to ask - any of you guys know an effective way to get a melted votive candle out of a glass holder? Should I just stick it in the oven for a little while to melt the wax? The remains of that candle are stuck in there pretty good....


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes, I have an easy way and I just did this a couple weeks ago. Pre-heat the oven to 200 and put your votive holder upside down on some aluminum foil with the edges curled up so the liquid wax doesnt get all over your baking pan. Bake it for 10-15 mins. When removing, take the votive holders out of the now pooled wax and set them in a sink to cool just a tad. Use a glass cleaner and old rag to scrub them out before the wax gets really hard again and that does the trick.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I usually just set them in the kitchen sink and run hot water into them. After soaking a few mins or so, the wax will either loosen and float to the top of the water, or it will get soft enough that I can just scrape it out easily with a knife or such. Any leftover residue I wash out with Goo Gone and then some dish soap.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> Thanks WitchyKitty - those two scents are sold out but they told me I could pick any two candles as replacements, so I got Autumn Dusk and Dazzling Red Maple. Fortunately Yankee Candle is like Grandin Road in that their customer service is typically pretty good.


So I got my replacement candles today - haven't burned them yet, but Autumn Dusk smells great from what I can tell - not too heavy, with a scent of leaves and a very mild apple smell. Red Maple on the other hand, ehhhh. Just smelling the unlit candle, it's VERY heavy and perfume-y. Reminds me a little bit of the Poison perfume that my wife likes. Maybe I'll change my mind when I get around to burning it. Might be a good fall/nighttime scent, depending on how overpowering it is or isn't.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Forhekset said:


> This thread seems like a good place to ask - any of you guys know an effective way to get a melted votive candle out of a glass holder? Should I just stick it in the oven for a little while to melt the wax? The remains of that candle are stuck in there pretty good....


I use the opposite approach for my glass votive holders that get stuck-in wax. I put them in the freezer for about 15 minutes (don't forget to set a timer so you don't forget they're in there!) Then take them out and use the tip of a knife to slide down between the side of the glass and the wax, and the whole clump of remaining wax in the bottom will pop right out. I recommend doing this over a garbage can to catch any stray crumbs of frozen wax that fall out. Then just clean with a paper towel and some Windex and you're good as new.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Dang it Yankee and your awesome coupons, you're killing me! Did anyone else take advantage of their buy 1 scent plug refill, get 2 free the other day? I had to run out and buy a few to stock up. I restricted myself to only getting 2 sets, though I was tempted to get more at that great price. Got 2 of the new Honeycrisp Apple Cider fragrance - that one smells amazing. They also had Apple Pumpkin and Spiced Pumpkin and a host of other yummy Fall fragrances available, yay! Also, the clerk confirmed that the Halloween goodies will be out on August 26th. We're getting closer!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I use the opposite approach for my glass votive holders that get stuck-in wax. I put them in the freezer for about 15 minutes (don't forget to set a timer so you don't forget they're in there!) Then take them out and use the tip of a knife to slide down between the side of the glass and the wax, and the whole clump of remaining wax in the bottom will pop right out. I recommend doing this over a garbage can to catch any stray crumbs of frozen wax that fall out. Then just clean with a paper towel and some Windex and you're good as new.


I do that with my wax melts that get stuck and won't pop out of the warmer...the freezer almost always works!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know...I was at Kohls and they had their Fall scented Sonoma candles out. Interestingly, they are very similar to Bath & Body Works candles...same jar, same metal lids with raised leaves and such on them and even similar or same scents and scent names. I took a sniff of their versions...not exactly the same, but close and they smell pretty good. There was one or two I didn't like their versions of, though, compared to B&BWs ones. Check them out if you happen to be near or in a Kohls. They were 50% off last night.

They had some of those candles that had very pretty painted Fall designs all around the jar, too, instead of the fancy lid. 

I didn't buy any, yet, but wanted to let others know.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

So I used the oven method on my votive holder, and after about 12 minutes at 200 degrees, the candle popped right out when I whacked the bottom of the holder with my palm. Thanks for the tips, guys.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

I received my YC Autumn Dusk jar. Impressions: First, I do like it a lot. Second, yes clove is the top note which is not a bad thing! Third, the fragrance is very low-key. I am not sure how much throw its going to have, its definitely a lot lighter of a fragrance than, say, Apple Pumpkin or Witch's Brew. 

I have not yet lit mine, as I have another jar going at the moment as well as my recent other YC sale purchase, and the throw on THAT is indeed monstrous - in a good way. I don't have the most sensitive nose, so a lot is good - as long as I like the fragrance.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

For anyone that uses the Scenterpiece warmers, they have a coupon for buy 1 get 2 free, today only. That's a really good deal. Guess who's heading back to Yankee again today.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Serpentia said:


> I received my YC Autumn Dusk jar. Impressions: First, I do like it a lot. Second, yes clove is the top note which is not a bad thing! Third, the fragrance is very low-key. I am not sure how much throw its going to have, its definitely a lot lighter of a fragrance than, say, Apple Pumpkin or Witch's Brew.
> 
> I have not yet lit mine, as I have another jar going at the moment as well as my recent other YC sale purchase, and the throw on THAT is indeed monstrous - in a good way. I don't have the most sensitive nose, so a lot is good - as long as I like the fragrance.


My Autumn Dusk started throwing pretty good after pooling out for the first time. Hopefully you have that luck as well as its a great fragrance.

Hearth and Soul just posted a review of Sweet Seduction, a new Yankee candle releasing around the Halloween preview - https://youtu.be/b0j80t4xe0Q

Looks like that will probably be the candle that was like Black Magic last year, the limited release "get it for 15 dollars with another purchase at the party" candle. I'd guess that, anyways.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> My Autumn Dusk started throwing pretty good after pooling out for the first time. Hopefully you have that luck as well as its a great fragrance.
> 
> Hearth and Soul just posted a review of Sweet Seduction, a new Yankee candle releasing around the Halloween preview - https://youtu.be/b0j80t4xe0Q
> 
> Looks like that will probably be the candle that was like Black Magic last year, the limited release "get it for 15 dollars with another purchase at the party" candle. I'd guess that, anyways.


Thanks for the link. Yum! Sweet Seduction (what kind of name is that? ) has fragrance notes that sound like something I'd like. But to be honest, I'm very intrigued with the Autumn Dusk candle this year. I just watched your video review, Doug. Love how you did the slow time lapse as it got darker outside with the candle burning. And I loved your description. Hearth and Soul did one on it as well and he liked it a lot. Said it was very Halloween. The woodsy vibe and the clove notes sound appealing, but I guess it must be a very hard fragrance to nail down because all the reviews keep mentioning other, underlying notes that creep up in it as you burn it. I think I might have to get that one as my Halloween candle for this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

So I wondered down to my local Yankee this evening and they had a terrific selection of meltcups for the scenterpiece warmers, including a few of the new scents. They even had my beloved Harvest and Spiced Pumpkin fragrances. I intended to only buy 1 set of 3 cups, possibly 2, but what is it about those magic words on a coupon..."Buy 1 Get 2 Free" that make you lose your mind?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Ha, that's a lot of scent cups! I wound up getting a bunch of tarts the other day on sale, along with my first tart burner. I really like them. They give off a ton of scent and I like how you can change them out a bunch. I'm going to start buying more tarts and just doing candles when I REALLY like the fragrance. 

As for Autumn Dusk, it's a real home run. Amazing fall scent. Complex but not in a bad way. I'm hoping they release it in tart and tea light forms!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Exactly! This is one reason I love tarts and wax melts. I have two owl wax warmers, one upstairs and one downstairs. They pretty much match all seasons, so I don't have to change them out. I always have lots of wax melts on hand to match the seasons. I use candles on occasion, but wax melts/tarts are my daily scent go to choice. You are right, you get great throw with them. They are safer, too, as cats can't knock them over and start a fire...or sit on them and start their bottom fur on fire, lol.

...yes, I have had a cat do this...on Christmas morning...she didn't even know she was on fire. She was too excited about wrapping paper to notice. We were unwrapping presents, I smell an odd scent, look up and Ty is on the end table, being all cute and excited...and was sitting on a tea light holder, smoking from her rear side! I don't think my husband and I have ever moved so fast! We grabbed her and threw her in the bathroom sink faster than the speed of light and put her fur out, lol. She was like, what the heck?!?!? She still didn't realize she was on fire because she is long haired and it didn't get near her skin. She was just freaked that we suddenly ran with her and dowsed her bottom with water, lol. (She was fine, no injury, just some singed, short fur.) 

So, yeah, back to the moral of the story...wax malts and tarts are safer in this house, lol.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Bath and Body Works has Marshmallow Fireside, Leaves, Flannel and a few other fall classics up on the website right now. Those new labels are pretty ugly, though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Bath and Body Works has Marshmallow Fireside, Leaves, Flannel and a few other fall classics up on the website right now. Those new labels are pretty ugly, though.


Hmmm, Leaves and Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin aren't too bad of labels, I don't mind those two. At least there are leaves on the Leaves candle and pumpkins on the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin candle...the other ones have very boring labels that make no sense to the candle scent. What exactly does a picture of trees in fog have to do with Marshmallow Fireside?!?!? Lol...

I hope they make better labels for the rest of the scents they put out!

Regardless, I am glad to see them popping up on the site!!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Exactly! This is one reason I love tarts and wax melts. I have two owl wax warmers, one upstairs and one downstairs. They pretty much match all seasons, so I don't have to change them out. I always have lots of wax melts on hand to match the seasons. I use candles on occasion, but wax melts/tarts are my daily scent go to choice. You are right, you get great throw with them. They are safer, too, as cats can't knock them over and start a fire...or sit on them and start their bottom fur on fire, lol.
> 
> ...yes, I have had a cat do this...on Christmas morning...she didn't even know she was on fire. She was too excited about wrapping paper to notice. We were unwrapping presents, I smell an odd scent, look up and Ty is on the end table, being all cute and excited...and was sitting on a tea light holder, smoking from her rear side! I don't think my husband and I have ever moved so fast! We grabbed her and threw her in the bathroom sink faster than the speed of light and put her fur out, lol. She was like, what the heck?!?!? She still didn't realize she was on fire because she is long haired and it didn't get near her skin. She was just freaked that we suddenly ran with her and dowsed her bottom with water, lol. (She was fine, no injury, just some singed, short fur.)
> 
> So, yeah, back to the moral of the story...wax malts and tarts are safer in this house, lol.


Witchykitty, I'm glad your kitty didn't get hurt in that incident, but I have to admit your story really cracked me up. I could just visualize that happening and especially the mad run to douse them in the bathroom sink and then the "cat-titude" of how dare you!  I, too, have a furry feline monster that stalks my house, and that sounded exactly like something he would do. My kitty, Merlin, was an SPCA rescue that I brought home, all scared and traumatized. At first he wouldn't come out of the basement at all when he first came to live with me. But eventually he learned to trust and love and then his real personality began to shine. Now he's morphed into this huge, furry goofball that's completely unaware of his own size. All of my former cats have always been these graceful, agile creatures, but not this big lug. He's just as likely to fall off anything he attempts to climb on, and heaven help you if he's trying to catch a fly that got into the house. He's definitely more brawn than brains. Fortunately he's figured out that climbing isn't in his wheel-house, so he mainly sticks to his cat furniture. But he's a real sweetheart. I just have to be careful of anything I put on display that's on "cat level."


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

He's beautiful, Spookywolf!

Lol, oh, we laugh about Ty catching her bottom on fire, too...she didn't get hurt, so it was, in fact, quite comical. It was more like she was smoldering than on fire, lol. It's one of those situations where you feel bad, but laugh at the same time. 

I have four cats...so four times the insanity and mischief! Ty, Nala and Ziva are my girls and Max, my only boy. All troublemakers, lol. I know what you mean about watching where you put decor at Cat Level, lol. You should see it when we put up our Lemax SpookyTown village...can you say, Cat-zilla?!


Sooo....has anyone seen any Fall stuff at your B&BW stores, yet???? I have coupons to use and they expire the 30th. I am hoping they will put some stuff out a little early, before August 1st, so I can use them. I'm not capable of driving, right now, so I'm trapped at home and can't keep going up there to check for Fall stuff...y'all have to keep me informed so I can get my husband to get me up there when the stuff is out!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Bath & Body Works told me today that the Fall stuff will be out on Monday. The Halloween items are due out the first week of September. They had no clue what the luminary house is this year. I do miss the days when they would release the luminary house early with the Fall items. That thing is more expensive every year and by the time they finally release it, my money already went to other Halloween items.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

My BBW said fall comes on July 31, she was not sure about halloween


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I would think the Fall set date is the 31st because the coupons end on the 30th...that seems to be how they do things, but stores usually get a head start on setting and start putting the stuff out the week before the final set date. That's what I'm hoping for so I can use my coupons! Then, I'll probably get new coupons for the Fall set starting the 31st and I'll have more to use on the next stuff they put out!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Bath & Body Works told me today that the Fall stuff will be out on Monday. The Halloween items are due out the first week of September. They had no clue what the luminary house is this year. I do miss the days when they would release the luminary house early with the Fall items. That thing is more expensive every year and by the time they finally release it, my money already went to other Halloween items.


Grim, so nice to see you back on here, Buddy, I missed ya!  Glad to hear that my next fix of Halloween goodness is right around the corner. I love some of BBWs Halloween items and I'm curious to see what their luminary house looks like this year. I was lucky enough to score one of their older Slatkin houses on Ebay a year or so back and that is one of my most treasured possessions (sorry, the pic doesn't do it justice at all.) Love that thing all lit up. Can't wait to see this year's goodies!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> Grim, so nice to see you back on here, Buddy, I missed ya!  Glad to hear that my next fix of Halloween goodness is right around the corner. I love some of BBWs Halloween items and I'm curious to see what their luminary house looks like this year. I was lucky enough to score one of their older Slatkin houses on Ebay a year or so back and that is one of my most treasured possessions (sorry, the pic doesn't do it justice at all.) Love that thing all lit up. Can't wait to see this year's goodies!
> 
> View attachment 430674


Thanks buddy 
Yeah, the Slatkin haunted houses is what got me into collecting the luminary houses every year. That 2010 house is the best. I wonder what the luminary house will be this year. 
Slatkin is with QVC now and is starting to promote his candles and there are a few holiday luminary houses. Maybe next year he will do another Halloween luminary house. There is a Autumn Pumpkin and Harvest Leave combo in his candle line. I'm wondering if it smells similar to the Bath & Body Works candles.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Speaking of luminaries, I found these awesome ceramic candle holders while shopping online on Hallmark's site. These would be so gorgeous lit up and I love the idea that you can leave them out all the way through Thanksgiving too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bath & Body Works just put more Fall candles on the website and a Buy one Get one Free sale started with their release...plus $10 off $30. I would guess if they are promoting the new seasonal scents in my email, they should be in stores soon, if not now. They don't have all the Fall scents out, yet, but it looks like they brought out a lot of the main favorites. 

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/c/home-fragrance/3-wick-candles-promotion?dtm_em=&j=241199&sfmc_sub=78181&l=97_HTML&u=20637890&mid=7210966&jb=332&cm_mmc=CH-_-072617_RDM_RD_10OFF30_NTH__NS_V3-_-12199613-_-m1hfb1g1cdl&cm_lm_mo64=QkRORDA1QFlBSE9PLkNPTQ==


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Just came here to post that WitchyKitty! I am heading by my local BBW at lunch pick up Marshmallow Fireside, Leaves, Autumn and Pumpkin Apple. All are fall favorites! I've actually come around on those new labels. Fireside looks really stupid I think, but the others look very nice. I REALLY like Autumn and Pumpkin Apple


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the info about the B&BW Fall candles. I do agree that I'm not completely blown away by the labels this year, but I'm hoping to see a really cool Halloween candle holder later on, so I can always cover them up with something spooky.  And I'm also hoping for an awesome Halloween soap dispenser this year since I missed out on some prior year offerings. And as for the 3 wicks, I'll definitely be picking up some more marshamallow fireside and some pumpkin pecan waffles. Hearth and Soul did a funny review of PPW and called it a DEFCON 5 candle for throw. He said your whole house would smell like that candle, plus your hair, your clothes, your cat, LOL! But I love it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks for sharing the info about the B&BW Fall candles. I do agree that I'm not completely blown away by the labels this year, but I'm hoping to see a really cool Halloween candle holder later on, so I can always cover them up with something spooky.  And I'm also hoping for an awesome Halloween soap dispenser this year since I missed out on some prior year offerings. And as for the 3 wicks, I'll definitely be picking up some more marshamallow fireside and some pumpkin pecan waffles. Hearth and Soul did a funny review of PPW and called it a DEFCON 5 candle for throw. He said your whole house would smell like that candle, plus your hair, your clothes, your cat, LOL! But I love it.


Hahaha! It's true, lol. The PPW, plus all the similar and same, but renamed, sweet pecan scented candles they sell, have a very, very strong throw! I agree, I love candles and wax melts with a strong throw, though.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

DEFCON 5 is the lowest level. I'm guessing he meant DEFCON 1. Sorry for being "that guy", just had to point it out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I stopped at my B&BW...the Fall candles on the website are in stores, but that's it, right now. The sales lady said the next Fall set should be early August, and that her stockroom was packed. So, very, very soon more fall items will be on the shelves!


----------



## werewulf (Jul 28, 2017)

Looks like Bath & Body Works have launched phase 1 of fall candles online - no new scents so far but it's always a pleasure to see Leaves back and a bunch of pumpkin scents as always, thought Bourbon Sea Salt Caramel has a good sticky, bottom of the trick or treat bag kind of vibe to it, too. Excited to see some of the new Yankee Candle scents leaked on YouTube too, this year's packaging and scent assortment seems fun. Going to try out some indie candle companies this year like Sick Wix's Trick r Treat inspired candle.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dark Candles put out a new pumpkin and maple scented pillar candle from their fairy Tale line...it's called Pumpkin Coach. Pretty cool looking candle that I'll bet smells awesome!

http://darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_9&products_id=247


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I have to confess that I scoffed at the idea of the Scenterpiece warmers when Yankee Candle first introduced them. And it took me a long while to finally break down and buy one. I didn't like the idea of how much more the meltcups were compared to the original tarts, and the idea just didn't hit me at first. But I have to take back my former criticism and admit how wonderful they are. I bought the Twilight Woods Scenterpiece last year and quickly fell in love with it. I love the idea of the timer that will shut off automatically so you can "set it and forget it." And I especially love how easy it is to change out the fragrances. Plus you can use them over and over again. I have a Sugared Apple meltcup from last winter that I've burned at least 5-6 times and it still throws well. I posted a page or so back my latest meltcup haul, and I've been having such fun with trying them and changing them out. If you don't like a scent it's the matter of seconds to take it out and put another one in its place. And the light from the Twilight Woods warmer is fantastic, especially at night. I leave it out year round. 

By the way, Doug, I saw your review of the Honeycrisp apple cider candle. Sorry to hear the large jar version you got was lighter in throw. But try the meltcup in that fragrance. I burned (or should I say melted? ) that scent this weekend and it was fantastic and very strong. Scented up my entire house. That's definitely one of my favorites from the new Fall line up this year.

Here's my Twilight Woods Scenterpiece at work. Love the glow and the look of the trees.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I really enjoy my Yankee Candle Scenterpieces. I have 8 of them so I can scent every room of my house if I wanted. I just got into the melt cups last year and even though I thought the melt cups were expensive, I have a ton of them. You do have to wait for the sales and deals but when they have them, it's the best time to stock up. Some of the melt cups are hit or miss but overall they are better than the candles. I like to have a melt cup going at night and when I go to bed, the Scenterpiece turns itself off with the timer. I need to stock up on the Fall melt cups again now that they are out in stores.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Not sure if these have been posted (I think the cat scent portable was on a page of what's coming soon) but just in case anyone else wanted to see shiny Halloween things pop up at B&BW:
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/s...ght-wallflowers-fragrance-plug-023555893.html
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/black-velvet-cat-scentportable-holder-023447033.html
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/boo-pumpkin-nightlight-wallflowers-fragrance-plug-023443716.html


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Dark Candles put out a new pumpkin and maple scented pillar candle from their fairy Tale line...it's called Pumpkin Coach. Pretty cool looking candle that I'll bet smells awesome!
> http://darkcandles.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=22_9&products_id=247


I've never heard of Dark Candles before. Would you recommend them (and got any favorites)? 

Took a quick peek at the website and they look pretty nice.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Impy said:


> Not sure if these have been posted (I think the cat scent portable was on a page of what's coming soon) but just in case anyone else wanted to see shiny Halloween things pop up at B&BW:
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/s...ght-wallflowers-fragrance-plug-023555893.html
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/black-velvet-cat-scentportable-holder-023447033.html
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/boo-pumpkin-nightlight-wallflowers-fragrance-plug-023443716.html


Oh my gosh, Impy, thanks SO much for sharing those! (jumping up and down, weeee! ) I'm very excited to see the Halloween stuff finally hitting BBW's site. And I think I really have to get that skeleton wallflower in his gorgeous little coffin. I think I love him.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> I've never heard of Dark Candles before. Would you recommend them (and got any favorites)?
> 
> Took a quick peek at the website and they look pretty nice.


I, personally, have only tried a few that I was given as a gift last year. I saw that others in this thread liked Dark Candles (and have heard people talk about them on past Fall Fragrance threads), so I thought I'd let people know about the pumpkin candle I saw on the site.

If you scroll back through this thread, you can see some people talking about ones they have purchased and liked. I hear many people say they love Dark Carnival...it's one I'd like to try. I talked about the three scents I received as gifts, too, earlier in this thread...Werewolf, Haunted House and Full Moon. There are a lot of scents I'd like to try. I can only recommend them as seeing other people seem to like them so much.

Someone I know, who ordered from DC often, told me that there should be Fall seasonal scents coming, soon, too, so be on the lookout for those!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just saw B&BW has some Fall hand soaps on the site, now...but, so far, just the fancy ones in the odd shaped bottles that don't fit in the soap holders...grrrr. I hope they bring out the regular foaming hand soap versions, soon! The scents look good, though.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Has anyone tried any of Pier ones candles? I saw they have some fall scents and a 2 for $25 sale on their 3 wick candles today. I've never bought a candle from there so I'm curious how strong their throw is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CH31 said:


> Has anyone tried any of Pier ones candles? I saw they have some fall scents and a 2 for $25 sale on their 3 wick candles today. I've never bought a candle from there so I'm curious how strong their throw is.


I don't think I have tried their candles...but if you do get some, let us know how they are!!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

Will do WitchyKitty. I had a rewards certificate so I went ahead and ordered pumpkin cider apple, spiced cake, sweet caramel pumpkin, and pumpkin spice. Surprisingly few reviews out there for their candles. Hopefully they're good.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My mother in law just brought me some Fall B&BW goodies! An Autumn Spice hand soap and two mini Fall lotions, Pumpkin Cider and Apple & Honey. Omgoodness, these two lotions smell amazing!!! 










I can't wait until I can get up there to see what else they have...these will hold me over, though, lol. So happy they are putting more Fall out!

These were all part of the $3 sale, and she had a 20% off coupon, too, so got great prices! The sale ends, today, I think, so you guys should swing up there if you need soaps, fun size body care items or wallflower refills!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is the link to the whole, current, Fall collection at B&BW. They have $10 "Leaves" candles, today only, if anyone is interested!

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/c/fall-collection?sz=48&start=0


----------



## dragonfly102102 (Jul 9, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just saw B&BW has some Fall hand soaps on the site, now...but, so far, just the fancy ones in the odd shaped bottles that don't fit in the soap holders...grrrr. I hope they bring out the regular foaming hand soap versions, soon! The scents look good, though.


I bought a salted vanilla and honey soap yesterday. It fits in my haunted house soap holder from last year. It doesn't fit as perfectly as the other bottles but it does fit in there.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm hoping they have all the fall foam hand soaps available soon as during the post christmas semi annual sale we bought a ton of them. We are finally completely done with them and instead of buying summer ones, I want to stock up on fall.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> I'm hoping they have all the fall foam hand soaps available soon as during the post christmas semi annual sale we bought a ton of them. We are finally completely done with them and instead of buying summer ones, I want to stock up on fall.


I keep watching for the Fall ones, too. So far, all they have is the big, fancy Fall ones and some "sort of" Fall ones with oils...waiting on the rest of the normal foaming hand soaps in the Fall scents. I am using the last of my Summer ones, now. I'm going out of town, next weekend, and am hoping they will be in stores by then since I may be near bigger B&BW stores than my towns little one...

On another note: 25% off online and in stores at B&BW...says code is "GOODIES".


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Walmart is finally getting in their Fall wax cubes. They were just clearing the shelves to make room for them, last week, when I went there...and we go, today, and most of it is sold out already, lol. Grrrr. I was able to get my "Sweet Candied Apples" one, that I usually get each year, at least, and I grabbed "A Thankful Harvest" which I have had in the past...but it seemed like most of the new ones for the season were highly cinnamon based. I love cinnamon, but these were really heavy on the strong cinnamon, some were pure cinnamon, which can bother me, sometimes. I saw this new "Harvest Moon" one, though, and took a sniff and it's awesome! I love it! I can't place what it smells like, besides having some pumpkin in it...but it reminds me of something Halloween-ish. Glad I got one, as they were just about sold out, too. Hopefully, they will refill the other Fall ones that sold so I can see what they are like. 

(They didn't have my Farm Apple Pumpkin this year...it's one of my all time faves... )


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Witchykitty, I think you should do a review on your new wax melts when you try them. I'm going to have to look for Harvest Moon. That sounds spooky and appealing.  

And check out the label on the new Yankee candle coming out this Fall. I don't think it's been released yet but it sounds awesome - love the name Moonbeams on Pumpkins. And look at that new raven candle screen for their new Halloween lineup!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Witchykitty, I think you should do a review on your new wax melts when you try them. I'm going to have to look for Harvest Moon. That sounds spooky and appealing.
> 
> And check out the label on the new Yankee candle coming out this Fall. I don't think it's been released yet but it sounds awesome - love the name Moonbeams on Pumpkins. And look at that new raven candle screen for their new Halloween lineup!
> 
> View attachment 438513


It'll be a bit before I use my wax melts, as I wait until September...so I'd say head to your local Walmart to check it out! I can't explain the scent except that I really like it, lol. I'll sniff it some more and try to figure it out. (It's by ScenSationals. The others I got were Better Homes and Gardens) The name intrigued me, too, lol. As does Yankee Moonbeams on Pumpkins...similar name to Harvest Moon, so i wonder if they are similar scents??? I love the label on that Yankee one!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I love that label too! Hope the scent matches - or at least not too perfumey. I'm hoping for more of a Fall or Halloween note in it. And I know what you mean about cinnamon in the scent. I can't remember if I got this at the store or online (I think it's in one of my haul pics but I'm too lazy to go back through the thread to find it. ) I had high hopes for this but it's almost too much for me. There's a very strong cinnamon smell - like the cinnamon in red-hot candies. I like cinnamon when it's softer or blended like in the food scents, but this one is overpoweringly strong, almost to the point of burning your nose. Kind of a bummer. But I still have quite a few left to try.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went and looked up ScentSationals Harvest Moon online, trying to figure out what the scent is, exactly, and found someone's review of it. She said it smelled like a mix of Fresh Pumpkin and Apple...not baked good like or a spiced scent, just fresh. I went back and sniffed it, again, with this in mind and I, sort of, agree. I smell a little pumpkin, and a fresh, tart, crisp apple, but something else is mixed in there. Something else harvest-y, lol. I just can't figure out what it is. (They apparently made a Harvest Moon years ago, and the description was some think like, "walking through a corn maze", lol, and the color was blue. Now it's orange and the description is "Pumpkin Kisses and Autumn Wishes") (They sure do have strange descriptions, hahaha!) No idea if it's the same scent.

The BH&G Sweet Candied Apple is a fave of mine...or was. I just sniffed it, now, as I simply grabbed it thinking it would be the same...but it's not. Before, it smelled exactly like a caramel apple, and it was lovely. Now? Hmm, maybe more sweet, light candy like, I don't detect as much of a warm caramel scent, anymore, in it. I'll have to wait until I warm it to get a better idea. I'm kinda sad that it doesn't smell the same, to me. I hope it's better when I warm it...it's not bad, I still like it, but at cold sniff, it just doesn't have as much of that Halloween Caramel Apple scent that made me think Halloween...maybe its just my sinuses, lol. I'll have to get back to ya' on it.

The Harvest Gathering is a mixture of lots of scents that you'd think of for Fall...many warm, Fall spices, a touch of pumpkin and sweet apple, toss in a few leaves, lol. It blends nicely, though. It is basically what it says it is. I usually use this one in November around Thanksgiving, actually.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Yes, I love that label too! Hope the scent matches - or at least not too perfumey. I'm hoping for more of a Fall or Halloween note in it. And I know what you mean about cinnamon in the scent. I can't remember if I got this at the store or online (I think it's in one of my haul pics but I'm too lazy to go back through the thread to find it. ) I had high hopes for this but it's almost too much for me. There's a very strong cinnamon smell - like the cinnamon in red-hot candies. I like cinnamon when it's softer or blended like in the food scents, but this one is overpoweringly strong, almost to the point of burning your nose. Kind of a bummer. But I still have quite a few left to try.
> 
> View attachment 438553


Yes! Exactly! Like a Red Hot candy! My head can't handle that very, very strong, nose burning scent of cinnamon. You explained it perfectly. I love cinnamon that is lighter, like a cinnamon roll, for example. 

I don't like really perfumed scents, either...or musky scents...at all. 

I tried looking up both my ScentSationals Harvest Moon and Yankees Moonbeams on Pumpkins to get a scent profile, but neither seem to be online, yet, to read about.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Does Yankee Candle have Apple Pumpkin in stock in their stores yet? Anyone see it? Still my favorite scent.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Does Yankee Candle have Apple Pumpkin in stock in their stores yet? Anyone see it? Still my favorite scent.


Hi Paul. My store does. I love that scent too and have already snagged up two of the meltcups in that scent. There's also a buy 1 item, get 1 free coupon going on right now from 7/31 thru 8/25 - instore only. (It was on one of the store flyers they give out.) After that they'll have a coupon for a buy 1 get 1 free candle in jar, tumbler or pillar - good instore or online. That coupon runs 8/26 thru 9/24 and the promo code will be BBHALL17. Hope you can grab some deals on Apple Pumpkin. Be sure to share on here if you get goodies!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I got the coupon in the mail the other day with their fall flyer. Checking out our local store tomorrow and thanks for the info! That scent is really amazing.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I found Yankee Candle Haunted Hollow at Hallmark today. I think the best word is "earthy." It definitely reminds me of being in a forest. 

I also saw the new swirl jar of "Forbidden apple" and "Sweet seduction." It smells like apple and something like candy corn. I'm thinking maybe Sweet Seduction will be candy corn-based. I didn't buy either one yet, and I'm not sure about Haunted Hollow. It might not be the scent for me, but others might like it.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

ceo418 said:


> I found Yankee Candle Haunted Hollow at Hallmark today. I think the best word is "earthy." It definitely reminds me of being in a forest.
> 
> I also saw the new swirl jar of "Forbidden apple" and "Sweet seduction." It smells like apple and something like candy corn. I'm thinking maybe Sweet Seduction will be candy corn-based. I didn't buy either one yet, and I'm not sure about Haunted Hollow. It might not be the scent for me, but others might like it.


Hmm, I think I'll have to go on the hunt for the Haunted Hollow candle and see what I think. And I definitely want to smell the Moonbeams on Pumpkins candle - I have high hopes for that one. Autumn Dusk is online only, but I think I'll want that one just from the reviews that others have done on it. I think a lot of my budget is going on candles this year. It's interesting that the Hallmark stores are getting Yankee's Halloween items in their stores before Yankee Candle even does. YC should really rethink their marketing strategies before everyone buys up all their goods from the competitor stores first. Some places have had Halloween out since June.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got to stop in at my local Bath & Body Works, last night, and I asked when they would be getting in the regular foaming Fall hand soaps and more Fall stuff. She said that the stuff they have in the store, now, is just a preview, and the rest should come out end of August, beginning of September. I hope they put it out early and it's the mid/end of August, because I have two sets of coupons to use for this month!


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I bought a couple wallflower refills and travel sized lotions and body wash when they were $3 last week. The Salted Caramel Apricot is amazing. I love the skeleton wallflower plug.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm looking forward to Yankee Candle's big Halloween reveil. Anyone else dressing up in costume to hit their YC on August 26-27 weekend? I'm told the new products come out then.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Earlier today I ordered the Witch City Wicks entire 2017 Halloween collection and will be doing reviews of each on my YouTube channel. Had to get the smaller travel candles in several of the fragrances as the big ones had already sold out! I've heard VERY good things about these candles and the jars/art looks so good.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> I'm looking forward to Yankee Candle's big Halloween reveil. Anyone else dressing up in costume to hit their YC on August 26-27 weekend? I'm told the new products come out then.


Yes, I'm very excited to see what Yankee offers this year! I don't collect the Boney Bunch much anymore but I love their other Halloween items. I usually end up decorating most of my house with Yankee Halloween accessories. When I was in my store a week ago they told me that Corporate had told them they couldn't dress up this year and there would be no food or snacks offered for the preview party. I guess they're playing it down from what they used to do in years past. But I'm still excited to see the new line up.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Zead said:


> I bought a couple wallflower refills and travel sized lotions and body wash when they were $3 last week. The Salted Caramel Apricot is amazing. I love the skeleton wallflower plug.


I love that little Skelly wallflower more every time I see him. He is definitely coming home with me, along with any other Halloween goodies that jump into my basket. Can't wait to see the new spookiness.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Walmart just put out all their Fall candles and wax melts.

I was in Fall wax cube scent overload...they had more, this year, for Fall, than I think I have ever seen there! There were dozens of scents! I wanted every, single one, but had to limit myself to 5, plus the three I bought and posted about the previous week. 

I now have a ridiculous amount of different wax melts from Better Homes and Gardens, Scentsationals and Bath and Body Works, lol. I still would like to grab a couple from Yankee, too! I need to stop...it's like an addiction, lol.


----------



## werewulf (Jul 28, 2017)

Does anyone have a favorite Halloween woodsmoke or bonfire kind of candle?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

This thread's a bad influence. After seeing Zead's post, I loaded up on fall scent wallflower refills from B&BW and also ended up with heirloom pumpkin and haunted house warmers.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

werewulf said:


> Does anyone have a favorite Halloween woodsmoke or bonfire kind of candle?


Hi werewulf. I know that Yankee used to have one called Fireside, but I think it's retired now. Their new Woodwick line has an Evening Bonfire. I haven't tried it yet, but I'd like to. Of course my favorite is Bath and Body Works Marshmallow Fireside. It has a sweet undertone to it, but has the most lovely Fall-like smell. Maybe others on here might be able to recommend some as well.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Walmart just put out all their Fall candles and wax melts.
> 
> I was in Fall wax cube scent overload...they had more, this year, for Fall, than I think I have ever seen there! There were dozens of scents! I wanted every, single one, but had to limit myself to 5, plus the three I bought and posted about the previous week.
> 
> ...


Is really is. I was like that when the sale on Yankee's meltcups was going on. I just couln't stop! Some of the wax melts you bought sound so yummy! I think I might have to pick up a couple to try. Do you have a favorite yet?


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

I still love the Yankee spiced pumpkin the best... Still our favorite ~Pat


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> I love that little Skelly wallflower more every time I see him. He is definitely coming home with me, along with any other Halloween goodies that jump into my basket. Can't wait to see the new spookiness.


I want this haunted house wallflower plug too! I have the one from 2015, but the one this year is so much nicer.









http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/l...023443698.html?cgid=wallflowers-plugs#start=5


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> Is really is. I was like that when the sale on Yankee's meltcups was going on. I just couln't stop! Some of the wax melts you bought sound so yummy! I think I might have to pick up a couple to try. Do you have a favorite yet?


My fave is always Farm Apple Pumpkin, especially when warmed, but I really love the new Harvest Moon, too! Pumpkin Apple Muffins is fantastic, as well. I really like the new Cranberry Oatmeal Cookie, too, but I feel that is better for November, like a late Fall holiday scent. These are my top picks, so far...at cold sniff...or ones I have had in previous seasons.

Gosh, I really like all the other scents I got, so far, that I posted, too, and there are still more at the store I want to try, lol. They have their own version of a Marshmallow Fireside one, now...I forget the exact name...I was SOOO excited, but when I sniffed it cold, it smelled...off. I don't know if it would smell better warmed or not, but something about it made me not want to try, lol. I was disappointed. Thankfully, I have a couple Marshmallow Fireside candles from B&BW to hold me over, lol.

The thing I like about the Better Homes and Gardens and Scentsationals is they have wonderful, long lasting scents, good throw, the pop out of the holders more easily than other wax melts I've had, and they cost so much less than other brands wax melts for just as good of a quality. I will splurge on a few wax melts from other brands that cost more if there are scents I really like, but I am always happy with the ones at Walmart. (Now, Walmart also carries their own Mainstays brand of wax melts...I have not tried any of these, so I can't say how those are. I just get the BH&G and Scentsationals ones.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't have a B&BW Wallflower, yet...but I REALLY want the two owls, the pumpkin and the haunted house from this year, lol. I got a coupon for a free Wallflower plugin, but it's just for the basic one...boooooo.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Zead said:


> I want this haunted house wallflower plug too! I have the one from 2015, but the one this year is so much nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, this is my first time seeing this beauty! Guess the Halloween stuff is slowly creeping onto their site because this wasn't on there last time I looked. I LOVE this. The skelly cat is so awesome. And yes, I think this has to be mine too. Gah, I'm going to end up with a Halloween wallplug in every room!


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Walmart just put out all their Fall candles and wax melts.
> 
> I was in Fall wax cube scent overload...they had more, this year, for Fall, than I think I have ever seen there! There were dozens of scents! I wanted every, single one, but had to limit myself to 5, plus the three I bought and posted about the previous week.
> 
> I now have a ridiculous amount of different wax melts from Better Homes and Gardens, Scentsationals and Bath and Body Works, lol. I still would like to grab a couple from Yankee, too! I need to stop...it's like an addiction, lol.


I have a serious wax addiction! I bought one of those plastic storage bins that has three drawers to put my wax in and it still wasn't enough room! My problem is when I find a scent I love (which ends up being a lot of different ones) I buy 3-4 bars just in case they discontinue the scent. 

Last year my two favorites I bought at Walmart was Better Homes and Gardens Apple Brandy Cider and Scentsationals Caramel Pumpkin Seeds.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Zead said:


> I have a serious wax addiction! I bought one of those plastic storage bins that has three drawers to put my wax in and it still wasn't enough room! My problem is when I find a scent I love (which ends up being a lot of different ones) I buy 3-4 bars just in case they discontinue the scent.
> 
> Last year my two favorites I bought at Walmart was Better Homes and Gardens Apple Brandy Cider and Scentsationals Caramel Pumpkin Seeds.


I'm pretty sure I had the Apple Brandy Cider...but my store never got Caramel Pumpkin Seeds...I think I would have loved that one! 

I have a lidded basket full of wax melts and tea lights, lol. It's at max capacity, currently!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I need that haunted house wallflower plugin. Need it. I just bristle at the thought of spending pretty much $20 for it. If they had all their Halloween stuff on the site, then I could just resign myself to my fate and happily order. But that house... it shall be mine!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I tracked down last year's B&BW haunted house on eBay, although I nearly bought this year's instead. Almost bought the skelly too, but I had to stop myself at some point. Cost $20 shipped, but whatever.


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Oh man, this is my first time seeing this beauty! Guess the Halloween stuff is slowly creeping onto their site because this wasn't on there last time I looked. I LOVE this. The skelly cat is so awesome. And yes, I think this has to be mine too. Gah, I'm going to end up with a Halloween wallplug in every room!


I was thinking the same thing! It's too adorable to pass up. Maybe I'll keep this one at work... 

I love the haunted house wallflower that they offered last year that I ended up purchasing.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Just saw this cutie and I love the idea of candle magnets! It's only $3.50. Gonna get a couple of these. I hope they make other ones.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'd happily buy the Haunted House wall flower but it's the nightlight type and those ones die super quick. Like 2-3 months tops, if you're lucky. They're supposed to last half a year I think. So I always buy them and end up returning them for another one in season. But at that price? No thank you. They need to make them better.

And by die I don't mean the light dies...they actually stop warming up the bulbs...I've switched out multiple bulbs on ones that have stopped working...none of them end up putting out any scent.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Huh. My nightlight haunted house from last year is still going strong. *knocks on wood* Good to know that's not the norm.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, that's the first I'm hearing about the wallflowers malfunctioning. I've had my haunted house from last year plugged in since last Halloween (forgot to take it down and then decided just to leave it there year round ) and it still works. I wonder if its the wallflower refills instead of the warmer? I've heard reviews on Youtube about some of the refill bulbs being duds from Bath & Body Works. Can't remember which scents they mentioned, but they say that some work great and some have no throw at all or can turn a funky color and never completely empty. I've tried many Leaves refills (love that one) & Marshmallow Fireside and those all do very well. Glad I didn't have that issue with mine. But even as a nightlight, they are so gorgeous. I'm hoping for a good coupon when all the Halloween goodies arrive and then I'm going to buy out the store.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I can attest to the nightlights sometimes not working. I bought a pumpkin one a few years ago, never lit up (but the scent did work). Bought another one a year and a half ago and it lights up/emits scent just fine, and is still going strong. Never had a problem with the bulbs though.

Thought I should mention too that a store associate told me that no matter if you used something or not, you could return/refund the merchandise. Not sure if that went for everything in the store (like wallflower plug ins, candle sleeves, etc), or just for wallflower bulbs or lotions/soap/etc, but it's worth a try if something doesn't work for you.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

There is a Halloween themed three wick candle at Pier1 that isn't really my type of scent but smelled good. It was called "Black Cardamon and Amber" and had a witch on the label. The other candle that I really liked but didn't buy was the "Pumpkin Apple Cider" candle. That was a great scent. Right bow the three wick candles are on sale 2 for $25 at Pier1. Anyone ever burn the candles from there? I wonder how they perform and throw.


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

grim gravely said:


> There is a Halloween themed three wick candle at Pier1 that isn't really my type of scent but smelled good. It was called "Black Cardamon and Amber" and had a witch on the label. The other candle that I really liked but didn't buy was the "Pumpkin Apple Cider" candle. That was a great scent. Right bow the three wick candles are on sale 2 for $25 at Pier1. Anyone ever burn the candles from there? I wonder how they perform and throw.


I got a few last week but haven't started burning them yet. The smallish bedroom where I store them smells very very strongly of pumpkin and spices now. That's probably a good sign. They also seem bigger to me than bbw candles. They're just a tiny bit shorter but much wider.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I stopped by Bath and Body works today and bought the Marshmallow Fireside candle. I wanted to find another one that my boyfriend would also like, so after sniffing a few he decided on Autumn, and I like it too.

We also went to Yankee Candle for the sale they're having this weekend. I bought tea lights in Autumn Wreath, Spiced Pumpkin, and Apple Cider, along with a couple of wax melts and the Crimson Autumn votive holder. I think I'm well stocked for now!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Yankee Candle is offering 50% off all candles. Their "shop like an employee" sale ends today. Great time stock up on pumpkin and cinnamon scents for the Fall. Patchouli scented candles are in stock at my area stores. I plan on stocking up on my favorite scents and trying out a few new Fall fragrances.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> Yankee Candle is offering 50% off all candles. Their "shop like an employee" sale ends today. Great time stock up on pumpkin and cinnamon scents for the Fall. Patchouli scented candles are in stock at my area stores. I plan on stocking up on my favorite scents and trying out a few new Fall fragrances.


Is this online or just in store? I don't see any mention of it on their site.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

WickedChick said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> > Yankee Candle is offering 50% off all candles. Their "shop like an employee" sale ends today. Great time stock up on pumpkin and cinnamon scents for the Fall. Patchouli scented candles are in stock at my area stores. I plan on stocking up on my favorite scents and trying out a few new Fall fragrances.
> ...


It appears to be both. Do you receive their emails?


----------



## jesslynn6816 (Oct 21, 2016)

One of you might be able to help me with this. I love Bloom & Prosper candles, but I have SUCH a hard time getting my hands on them. I sometimes find them at Ross, but it seems like random selections and not an entire collection. They have been posting a couple customer pictures on their Facebook of some really cool Halloween candles. They are not on their scantly stocked website, and they will not answer my inquiries via FB. Does anyone know another store other than Ross that carries Bloom & Prospect candles?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went out of town to a White Barn and found a pretty Fall Leaves Wallflower Diffuser Plug marked down with other clearance ones for only $2.87! Then, I used my coupon for a free Wallflower Plug or Refill and got a Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow one. I still hope to get the Fall Owl nightlight Wallflower one at some point, but I couldn't pass up this Fall Leave one for such a cheap price, last years or not! I just hope it works, lol.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

looking forward to Yankee candles Aug 26th Halloween release party this year! as I read this post i am currently burning ya "AUTMN DUSK" cant wait for this season


----------



## PumpkinLatte (Aug 16, 2017)

Just checked the Halloween page on Bath and Body Works - they've added two new candles, Happy Halloween (sweet cinnamon pumpkin) and Vampire's Blood!! Going to stock up during the next sale.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks PumpkinLatte for the updates! I love coming back on here and seeing more Halloween releases. And I'm loving the cute skeleton labels! I think it's really cool that they're including mummies and ghosts and other Halloween classic themes on there too. My only problem is do I burn the candles when I buy them, or do I save them because they're so awesome?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Thanks PumpkinLatte for the updates! I love coming back on here and seeing more Halloween releases. And I'm loving the cute skeleton labels! I think it's really cool that they're including mummies and ghosts and other Halloween classic themes on there too. My only problem is do I burn the candles when I buy them, or do I save them because they're so awesome?
> 
> View attachment 453097
> View attachment 453105


You buy two, one to burn, one to hoard


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Does anyone know if Yankee Candle plug-ins will accept other brand scents? Can I buy other brands and use them in my YC plug-ins or are container bottles all made slightly different for proprietary reasons?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

jesslynn6816 said:


> One of you might be able to help me with this. I love Bloom & Prosper candles, but I have SUCH a hard time getting my hands on them. I sometimes find them at Ross, but it seems like random selections and not an entire collection. They have been posting a couple customer pictures on their Facebook of some really cool Halloween candles. They are not on their scantly stocked website, and they will not answer my inquiries via FB. Does anyone know another store other than Ross that carries Bloom & Prospect candles?
> 
> View attachment 448297


Looks like you can find them on amazon and sometimes at Barnes and Noble. Not sure if B&N has the halloween ones. im going to do some more searching, bad customer service that they dont reply to your messages


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone with the shopkick (you can download it on any smartphone) there is a $10 off $10 or more on the app for Yankee Candle (in store only today only)
I chose to get these. I always have a hard time distinguishing smells in Yankee Candle. They also gave me a buy one get one free coupon for next time.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

My B&BW said Sept. 1st for second wave of fall candles


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My MIL got me this candle! It smells great! I can't wait to burn it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For those of you who are wanting the Bath and Body Works Fall hand soaps, they just put out four new ones, besides the fancy pumpkin butter ones that they have had out, already. They, also, just started their 6 for $18 soap sale. That makes them $3 each...and if you have a mailer 20% off coupon, like I did, only $2.40.

I bought four of the foaming ones that just came out (one isn't in my pic because I am gifting it to my mom) and two of the fancy bottle pumpkin butter ones. (I usually prefer the foaming kind, and have the holders for those, but the Sparkling Cranberry Cider and Spiced Apple Bourbon of the fancy ones smelled sooo good, I just had to get some. The sales lady said those scents won't be available in foaming.)

The foaming ones they just put out are Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin (of course), Afternoon Apple Picking, Crisp Morning Air and Wild Blackberries and Basil. (I stuck with the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Afternoon Apple Picking, as the Crisp Morning Air has too many pine scents that sometimes bother my allergies, and the new Blackberry one smelled nice, but didn't seem Fall-like to me.) 

The sales lady told me a few more Fall soap scents will be out with the beginning of September Fall set and that if I saw a scent I liked better, when the rest come out in September, I could exchange...that way I could get the sale price, today.

I grabbed myself a "Leaves" refill, as well. I can't wait to see what they put out with the full Fall set!

















One other thing...if anyone has a Ross near them, the one we went to had tons of fantastic smelling fall candles for good prices! Some were with the Halloween stuff and the rest were with the candles. If I had had extra money...and didn't already have a ton of Fall candles and wax melts...I would have come home with bags of them, lol.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard of any Yankee Candle promo codes? If so, do you mind sharing? They release Halloween this weekend and I was hoping to stock up on my Witches Brew supplies online (scent spheres, etc) but would love to save a bit if possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks WitchyKitty. I've been waiting for new fall soaps. I called my local BBW today to ask about Halloween and they said they weren't sure, but they have a full store display build night set for August 31st, which means Friday September 1 is when whatever else comes out. Interesting as last year they decided last minute to go head to head with Yankee and release on the Friday night before the Yankee party. 

As for coupons, the only one I know that's going for this weekend is Buy 2 Get 2, which came with the early fall catalog. I'll look up a code tomorrow to see what it is. Other than that I haven't heard of one. 

Has anyone seen scans of the catalog that aren't Boney related? Now that the black jack-o-lanterns are found out to be UK exclusive, a lot of my "MUST HAVE IT" enthusiasm is dampened.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

thisdougsforu said:


> As for coupons, the only one I know that's going for this weekend is Buy 2 Get 2, which came with the early fall catalog. I'll look up a code tomorrow to see what it is. Other than that I haven't heard of one.


Thank you!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

I called around to several Bath and Body Works yesterday to ask about Halloween and no one knows for sure, save for the one who mentioned on August 31st that they were supposed to redo the store at night. I'm guessing it has to be then as you'd think others would know if it was in a couple days.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

I apologize if this has already been posted but the big BBW Haunted House has appeared:
https://www.instagram.com/bathandbodyworksdailyfind/ 

The price tag, however, is killing me. I shall admire from afar.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow, no I haven't seen that house. I would assume for that price it must be pretty big and hold 3 wicks?

Last year's haunted house was similarly priced but it was gigantic and looked amazing lit up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

B&BW just sent me an email showing the Halloween shop is up on the website, and that there is more to come, just around the corner. I'm guessing that means Halloween will probably be in the Sept. 1st set in stores. Here's the link to the page that they sent me:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/c/halloween?dtm_em=&j=251871&sfmc_sub=78181&l=97_HTML&u=21514210&mid=7242080&jb=1406&cm_mmc=CH-_-082417_NRDM_FL_HALLOWEEN_FLM__NS_V6-_-10000002-_-m1halloween&cm_lm_mo64=QkRORDA1QFlBSE9PLkNPTQ==


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Impy said:


> I apologize if this has already been posted but the big BBW Haunted House has appeared:
> https://www.instagram.com/bathandbodyworksdailyfind/
> 
> The price tag, however, is killing me. I shall admire from afar.


Squeal!! Thanks so much for the sneak peek! Am I seeing...chrome on that house? Didn't see the price though, must have missed that, and now I'm scared to know.  I like the little sign hanging from it that says "Spells and Potions." But my heart truly skipped a beat when I saw the other picture of that amazing skeleton snowglobe! I think I'm in love!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Has anyone seen scans of the catalog that aren't Boney related? Now that the black jack-o-lanterns are found out to be UK exclusive, a lot of my "MUST HAVE IT" enthusiasm is dampened.


Doug, could you post a pic of which black JOLs you're looking for? The flagship store might have them when they release their Halloween merchandise. The flagships tend to get the items that aren't available in their other retail stores. Just a thought. 

Did you see this guy? I'm kinda digging his shades!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

that skull does look just as cool in person. I also like the silver skull too that yankee is releasing.
That bbw house looks sloppy from that picture. I need to see a better picture. I do collect them every year. I believe the price is 98 dollars this year.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Bath and Body Works put up more Halloween stuff, including a 3 wick Haunted House holder. I think it may of been there last year, but it does look cool.

Here is the tart burner I was talking about.









Shame it's not a US release, but I do have a friend that's visiting the Flagship tomorrow who said they will pick one up for me should they be available!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

B&BW just sent me another email...huge Buy 3 Get 3 Free event that includes all candles, hand soaps, Wallflowers and more. Anyone who needs to stock up, or wants a little of everything, this might be a nice sale for you...especially if you happen to have the 20% off coupon that comes in the mail. 










(It'd be awesome if a store decided to get a head start on putting out the Halloween set and some of it was out for this sale...)


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

thisdougsforu said:


> Bath and Body Works put up more Halloween stuff, including a 3 wick Haunted House holder. I think it may of been there last year, but it does look cool.
> 
> Here is the tart burner I was talking about.
> 
> ...


Sometimes European items show up at the outlet stores. I'll have to keep my eyes open for that one.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Doug, this isn't an exact match to the black pumpkins you were looking for, but did you see this from Yankee? I really like it and think I'll get one at the store when they finally relent and offer a dollars off coupon or something good toward accessories. With the orange interior, that should look really great when lit up.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

So are there still more Halloween items coming to B&BW? I was really hoping for a Halloween soap holder this year. If not, then I'll be doomed to stalking Ebay. 

And I'm so loving these labels!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

$10 Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin 3 wick candles, today, at B&BW, for those who are interested. This includes the Halloween themed one that's online.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

B&BW sent me another coupon, so I went up and finally got my Fall Owl Nightlight Wallflower plug. I saw they Had a few of their Halloween items set up on the front register counter/display...like the skeleton/coffin Wallflower plug, one of the 3-wick candles with the spiderweb lid, ect...so I'm hoping this means they will, for sure, be having Halloween out on the 1st with the big Fall set! 










***Also, for those who don't know, B&BW has started a rewards app for your phone that if you download it, it keeps track of your purchases (when you have them scan your in app reward card number at point of sale) and you can earn rewards. You also get surprises for your birthday, member specials, ect. They said they are starting it in the Chicago area and the Los Angeles area as a trial, then if it goes well, moving it out to all stores. So, if you happen to live in Illinois or California and are anywhere near these two cities, go check out the app! (If you aren't in these areas, you should still get the app, if you want it, and you can periodically check it to see if your store starts to participate.) 

I don't normally download too many apps, but this one might be worth it for me, so I'm giving it a shot for a bit.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

So I just checked out B&BW Halloween page and it looks like they added some more soap! Still not the amount I was expecting but maybe they are waiting until Sept?

And just looked for that B&BW app and can't find it...I'm using Android though...


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

So I ordered the ghost kitty pocketbac yesterday, along with the Haunted House Wallflower plug in and naturally today they add more stuff, including the snowglobes people were clamoring for.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> And just looked for that B&BW app and can't find it...I'm using Android though...


The app is available for iphone and android. I have android. Go to the Google Play Store on your Android phone and type in "My Bath & Body Works"...it will come up. The app has a picture of a blue and white checkered heart. Both me and my mother in law had issues downloading it and signing into it with our accounts...it took me a half a dozen tries, but I finally got it, lol. I downloaded it, couldn't sign in, ended up uninstalling it and reinstalling it, then trying again and it worked.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Tomorrow is Halloween release day for BBW. My local store is doing their reset tonight. It will be interesting to see what else they add. I'm pretty much spent out from Grandin, Michaels and Yankee Candle, but I do want to pick up some Halloween and fall themed soaps. I hope they release a themed soap holder! I should've got the Haunted House from last year, and I suppose I'll just hit up ebay if they don't release anything. I like the decor of their candles, but given they are just repackages of other things, I've no interest sadly. It's a shame that they never try a legit Halloween scent.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They have a soap holder, for those who were waiting to see if they'd have one. It's a black cat. Here is the link: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/sassy-black-cat-hand-soap-sleeve-023538041.html?cgid=halloween#sz=48&start=26









The haunted house 3-wick holder is $59.90. They have some Halloween 3-wick candle pedestals, too, that are snow globes...cute, however, I wonder how you would easily shake it to make it "snow" when there is a candle on top that you'd have to keep removing, first, lol.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

Got a campfire/roasting marshmallows and a Fall leaves candles at Walmart. It's the Better Homes brand, which is even better being theyre like $5.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got a mini Halloween candle from B&BW. They very rarely ever have minis anymore. 
My MiL wanted to get a couple, so she called me and asked if I wanted to buy one and we could do the 3 for $12 deal with the 25% off coupon. We ended up getting them for $3 each. 
This one smells like Pumpkin Cupcake (Mummy's Fave Cupcake, Pumpkin Spice and Boo-tiful Buttercream)...and it smells better than I remember in years past!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

aaronmb said:


> Got a campfire/roasting marshmallows and a Fall leaves candles at Walmart. It's the Better Homes brand, which is even better being theyre like $5.


I buy zillions of the BH&G wax melts from Walmart. They smell awesome. (Candle versions, too!) They had tons of great Fall ones, this year, and I bought many of them. I just used the new Honeycrisp Cider wax melts, this past week, and it was AMAZING. I might have to go get another if they have any left...


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I stopped at a Yankee Candle outlet store today and picked up 3 boxes of Candy Corn tea lights and a Boo-nilla medium jar, along with some wax melts and a couple of candle holders. I think I'm well stocked for now. I also bought travel-size versions of some of the fall body washes at Bath and Body Works. They smell nice ?


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm loving how Yankee's Raven Night jar holder looks with my BBW candles.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Taking a moment from watching forecasters throw up their hands and not know a thing about where Irma's going US wise and saw that the huge, expensive BBW house showed up online:
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/p/extra-large-apothescary-house-3-wick-candle-sleeve-023444832.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I ran to B&BW to get some Halloween hand soaps with the $2.95 sale coupon they sent me. While I was there, I got to see the new, larger 3-Wick Candle Luminary Haunted House. It's quite awesome and pretty in person. I love the shiny, metallic silver color that the house is made out of. I certainly can't afford it, lol, but it'd be really nice for someone who can and collects them! (Or if you have a good coupon!)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I just saw the smaller house on BBW's site and I really like it. I think this one is metal but it's a bit more affordable than the larger house.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to share my candle experience this evening with Yankee's new Halloween candle Haunted Hollow. I have to admit that the first time I smelled this in the store I didn't have a good reaction at all. In fact, my first impression was that it smelled like dirt. But I went back today with the B1G1 coupon and I decided to be brave and take a chance, so home it went. I lit it tonight and have to say that I'm really having fun with it. This is one of the few times I've ever burned a candle not so much for the scent of it, but for the experience of it. I like the black glass with the eerie jack o' lantern smile on the front. But the best part is watching the words appear on the inside of the glass as the wax melts, kind of like watching a magic spell appear from the blank pages in a book. I know there are spoilers out there that you can go to and see what is written inside, but I prefer to wait and see for myself, and let the candle reveal it in its own good time. And as for the scent, well honestly, it reminds me of what you would expect a haunted house to smell like. It's not a foody, or even a friendly fragrance at all. Nope, this guy is pure, hard core Halloween in all it's creepy, ominous, gonna-getcha-in-the-dark scary essence. This candle isn't for the faint of heart. It's got a spooky, musty earthiness to it that will make you think of the soil in vampire coffins, or the dank gruesome basement in an abandoned mansion. Under that is the woody smell of an old-growth forest in perpetual twilight where the sound of unseen things creep. And then the faint hint of a dry-as-bones Egyption mummy tomb long buried under the sand. Or the dry, cool, cobweb-infested corners of a witch's hut. And in the background is the faint, acrid odor of leaves burning in the distance on Trick or Treat night. So, do I like the fragrance? Hhmm, tough one. I wouldn't burn it for company (other than folks from the Forum of course, who can appreciate such things! ) And no, it wouldn't be the first thing I grabbed when I want to scent up the house after spring cleaning. But for a Fall night when you've got that Halloween vibe going, and a fire crackling, and a scary movie playing, this is perfect for adding that sinister, dark undertone to the air. It's not a happy candle, or even a nice candle, it's a Halloween candle.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

So the question of the day is... where do you keep all your candles, votives & wax melts? I've got so many scenterpiece melt cups that I don't know where to store them. Any creative ideas out there?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> So the question of the day is... where do you keep all your candles, votives & wax melts? I've got so many scenterpiece melt cups that I don't know where to store them. Any creative ideas out there?


I keep my candles in a glass door side cabinet in my dining room. 

My wax melts and tea lights are kept in lidded wood baskets on my kitchen island shelves. It looks nice and is great storage for them.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

So I finally got around to pulling the trigger on a Yankee candle order. I picked up a Haunted Hollow, Sweet Seduction, Moonbeams on Pumpkins, Harvest (one of my faves) and Autumn Wreath (my other fave). So I guess along with the Autumn Dusk I already got, I'm pretty much set for the fall. I also bought the large harlequin candle holder and the All Hallow's Eve votive holder. Wanted a midnight sophia jar topper, but they've already sold out.



Spookywolf said:


> So the question of the day is... where do you keep all your candles, votives & wax melts? I've got so many scenterpiece melt cups that I don't know where to store them. Any creative ideas out there?


Ours take up an entire lower cabinet in the kitchen, with some overflow in the pantry. The upside is that when you open any doors or drawers on that cabinet, it smells really good.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

One of our local walmarts has a NEW, large and surprisingly complete Yankee Candle section, and I am just over the moon about it. I can get the basic jar candles for less than they are online, and I don't have to pay shipping. They have the fall scents featured right now, this is great! the first thing I did was buy another Apple Pumpkin large jar, as this is one of my fav scents ever. A few weeks later I picked up Sugared Pumpkin Swirl. I want to get my hands on Silver Birch and a few others. I am like a kid in a candy store about this! 

Then my local Home Goods had YC "Purr-chouli" which is nothing but Witches' Brew in a nice little jar with a lenticular cat label, trust me. *grabs* 

I got this Raven's Night jar hurricane online and I am super pleased with it. It has a metallic-glass copper colored inner coating and it is just the BOMB.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Serpentia said:


> One of our local walmarts has a NEW, large and surprisingly complete Yankee Candle section, and I am just over the moon about it. I can get the basic jar candles for less than they are online, and I don't have to pay shipping. They have the fall scents featured right now, this is great! the first thing I did was buy another Apple Pumpkin large jar, as this is one of my fav scents ever. A few weeks later I picked up Sugared Pumpkin Swirl. I want to get my hands on Silver Birch and a few others. I am like a kid in a candy store about this!
> 
> Then my local Home Goods had YC "Purr-chouli" which is nothing but Witches' Brew in a nice little jar with a lenticular cat label, trust me. *grabs*
> 
> ...


I'm gonna have to hit up Walmart. I thought Sugared Pumpkin Swirl was an online exclusive, or at least that's what it says on YC's site. The large jars are sold out online and I wanted to check that one out. That hurricane candle holder looks awesome.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Forhekset said:


> I'm gonna have to hit up Walmart. I thought Sugared Pumpkin Swirl was an online exclusive, or at least that's what it says on YC's site. The large jars are sold out online and I wanted to check that one out. That hurricane candle holder looks awesome.


It was sure there, larger than life, at my local Super Walmart and they had it in three sizes too. They didn't have Autumn Dusk tho.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Heads up guys, there's a code that expires today at Yankee Candle - buy 1, get 1 free. I *think* it works on any regular priced item, candles, accessories, whatever. The code is ANYTHING17. I just got a Mulling Spices and Spiced Pumpkin candle.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A friend of mine just sent me some Halloween goodies...and one of those goodies was a Yankee Candle "Autumn Wreath" jar candle.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Autumn Wreath is literally my favorite scent from YC.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't get to get too many Yankee Candles, because I don't have a store near me, and when I do go to one out of town, I tend to come home with wax tarts, lol. So, getting a nice jar candle as a gift is awesome, for me, lol. Autumn Wreath smells lovely!!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Yankee Candle fall haul arrived today. Haven't burned anything yet, but so far I'm digging Sweet Seduction and Moonbeams on Pumpkins. Autumn Wreath and Harvest are two go-to scents for me every year. As for Haunted Hollow, it doesn't really leave an impression either way, but maybe that'll change when I burn it. It's the only Halloween candle I bought this year, since I have so many from previous years.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab and Black Phoenix Trading Post always worth a look 

https://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/weenies-2017/

https://blackphoenixtradingpost.com/category/weenies-2017/


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I realize this thread may be dead but I have a question. There was a beautiful raven mirror this year. I'm wondering if they will sell the same item next halloween. Does yankee sell the same raven line accessories for 2 years or is it new items every year?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Ditsterz said:


> I realize this thread may be dead but I have a question. There was a beautiful raven mirror this year. I'm wondering if they will sell the same item next halloween. Does yankee sell the same raven line accessories for 2 years or is it new items every year?


No, the Raven collection was most likely this year only. They typically just do a collection like that one and done, although there have been exceptions for certain pieces. Still, if I were you I'd just grab it on ebay. I believe you are talking about the "Raven Night" tealight holder, and I see several on ebay.


----------

